# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  ne dam reći ništa protiv dojenja!

## cisko-kid@net.hr

nema tih reklama ili savjeta da bi me odgovorili od dojenja.imala sam svakakvih savjeta da ti se koža naježi ali bila sam uporna.jer na kraju krajeva sam željela žarko dojiti.sad trebam roditi za koji dan  i jedva čekam da malome uvalim cicicu.isto tako znam da ima puno mladih mama koje padaju pod utjecaj drugih.trebale bi više biti sigurne u sebe.dobivala sam letke za umjetno mlijeko ali moja odluka je bila jača od toga.zato bi trebale buduće majke biti uporne u svome naumu.tko ne voli dojiti to je njegov izbor ali ne odobravam da mi netko neiskusan govori da li da dojim i kako!
čak sam sa nekim osobama izgubila i kontakte,mogu reći i da sam se posvadila jer su bili toliko napasni oko mog dojenja kao da je to neka pošast.trpila sam do jedne granice a onda je puklo.nisam više mogla šutiti.nema ljepšega nego kad majka stavi dijete na svoja prsa. :D

----------


## momtobe

Jel to ova beba u avataru ima dudu?  :Razz:

----------


## zmaj

> Jel to ova beba u avataru ima dudu?


  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> .sad trebam roditi za koji dan  i jedva čekam da malome uvalim cicicu


želim ti lijep porod i da dojenje krene bez problem
 :Love:  

u rodilište ponesi koji letak o pravilnom položaju i sl . jer je ostraga i broj SOS telefona u slučaju, ne-daj--bože da zatreba tebi ili nekoj od tvojih cimerica   :Wink:

----------


## šefika

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel to ova beba u avataru ima dudu?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## @n@

Vezano uz temu, jedna od stvari koje su me najviše šokirale, a potom i rastužile ovih dana je spoznaja o razmišljanju jedne tete u jaslicama: "... pa kaj ga još dojiš??? Pa ima skoro 9 mjeseci!!"
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zmaj

e a meni sestra u dz govori kak ja sve idealno gledam, jer eto postoje žene koje oće bit SLOBODNE..da i netko dr hrani dijete...i sl.
mislim rekla sam ok. al ak ti svom dijetetu NE ŽELIŠ dat NAJBOLJE *MAJČINO MLIJEKO*...onda nema ni rasprave...
a ostalim ženama koje imaju volju..treba pomoć...inače se lako odustane...ja sam skoro... :/ 

mislim, uskoro će izmislit i zamjensku maternicu sam da bi mi bile "slobodne", ne trpile mučnine, strije, kilograme, šečere, trbuh....  :Mad:

----------


## ms. ivy

preselit ću ovo na "općenito o dojenju" jer se ne uklapa u ovaj podforum.

cisco, kad počneš dojiti dudu ćeš zamijeniti slikom cice?  8) 

prvi i najvažniji korak si napravila - odlučna si u želji da dojiš. sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

dobro sad ste me našle zezati sa dudom,ali reći ću vam samo da je moj mali odbijao dudu i nisam ga nikad ni silila.a mislim da ni drugom dijetetu neću ni  pokušati nuditi dudu. :D

----------


## ms. ivy

pa da, suprotno uvriježenom mišljenju duda i bočica nisu obavezna oprema uz bebu.   :Smile:  

što će ti onda na avataru?   :Grin:

----------


## Romina

meni je stav da me nitko neće spriječiti u dojnju spasio u bolnici...kad su mi govorili da nema šanse onda sam dobil a još veću snagu.e da mi je sad vidjeti nekoga od njih  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> meni je stav da me nitko neće spriječiti u dojnju spasio u bolnici...kad su mi govorili da nema šanse onda sam dobil a još veću snagu.e da mi je sad vidjeti nekoga od njih


jao kako se nalazim u ovome postu  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

> Romina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je stav da me nitko neće spriječiti u dojnju spasio u bolnici...kad su mi govorili da nema šanse onda sam dobil a još veću snagu.e da mi je sad vidjeti nekoga od njih 
> 
> 
> jao kako se nalazim u ovome postu


ima nas jos

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

> pa da, suprotno uvriježenom mišljenju duda i bočica nisu obavezna oprema uz bebu.   
> 
> što će ti onda na avataru?


kaj uzimaš sve zdravo za gotovo  :Smile:  avatar je takav zato što mi se trenutno sviđao.i kaj sad?ak vas tak smeta budem ga promijenila.pusa  :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Ja sam mislila da kikač u avataru ima lizalicu   :Grin:  

Inače, najjače mi je kad su mi o dojenju davale savjete žene koje su dvoje-troje djece ukupno dojile kraće nego ja jedno. Ima takvih koje svima rasipaju mudrosti. Jedna mi je još u trudnoći uporno tvrdila da iako svi kažu da se ne može ostati bez mlijeka, ipak može, jer se njoj to dogodilo sa oba djeteta sa cca mjesec i pol (poznato?). Još tada sam znala za skokove u razvoju, a ona mi nije vjerovala. Tko će vjerovati nekom tko još nije rodio?
I ne znam zašto puno mladih mama više sluša takve savjete nego nekoga tko je uspio? Možda im treba "podrška u neuspjehu"; Ako ona nije uspjela, ne moram ni ja. Lakše je tako   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tonina

Mojoj je bebi 4 mj.i dojimo i već mi ljudi govore kako će biti ovisna o mami i kako se neće od mene htjeti odmicat kad malo naraste?!
"Previše ćeš je vezati uz sebe"kažu, samo ko njih šljivi,nek pričaju..

----------


## VedranaV

Ma nego što. Njihova će sa 6 godina ići na posao sama. A s 40 će na razne psihoterapije da ustanove što to stalno traže, a ne mogu pronaći.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ne dam ni ja reći ništa, ali me MM ljubazno upozorava da budem malo suptilnija.

Doji Petar tako na jednoj klupici, Matej trčkara okolo s MM, kad prolazi jedna žena u godinama i samo dobaci u prolazu:  ALi gospođo, pa zar baš tu?? A ja samo odgovarama: Da, baš tu.
A susjeda više ne želi sa mnom pričati jer (rodila je 10 dana prije mene) "nema dosta mlijeka" na što sam ja stvarno suptilno pokušala uvjeriti je da bude malo upornija , a ne odmah po dolasku iz bolnice očekivati da bude mlijeka ko u priči. No nakon toga je sve bilo ok do nedavno kad je izjavila (beba je bila tri mjeseca): eto, idemo na kontrolu, pa se nadam da će nam pedijatrica reći da smijemo početi s kašicama, ionako je na adaptiranom. A ja kao iz topa: pa kad ga nisi htjela dojiti.
I sad - ne pričamo.
A sve se moje susjede hvale (ima nas 5 koje smo rodile u dva mjeseca) kako im klinci spavaju cijelu noć. Ali samo ja dojim.

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

nemreš vjerovat :? ja se isto uzrujam zbog takvih dobacivanja.ljudi su si počeli svašta dozvoljavati.a kaj se tiče tvoje susjede vidi se da je totalno neupučena.ja sam znala jednu koja je sve slušala oko sebe.tak su joj rekli da je bebi dobro spržiti brašno pa joj je sijete dobilo zapletaje crijeva. :shock:

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

sijete= dijete!

----------


## mikka

> Mojoj je bebi 4 mj.i dojimo i već mi ljudi govore kako će biti ovisna o mami i kako se neće od mene htjeti odmicat kad malo naraste?!
> "Previše ćeš je vezati uz sebe"kažu, samo ko njih šljivi,nek pričaju..


oni sigurno imaju po troje, cetvoro djece pa znaju.

mene bas briga kaj mi neko govori.

----------


## zmaj

scenarij: proslava promocije/diplome. malo ugodno obiteljsko društvo. kontam ada mi mali triba jest. diskretno u sred restorana (baš u sredini  :Grin:  ) namještam grudnjak, vestu...
namjestim malog (skoro će godinu po rođenju), on otvori usta, ja ubacim sisu. niš se ne vidi!!
moja mama: ajme ti nisi....  :Rolling Eyes:  
rekoh joj: zašto si ti tu došla? jest? a mog malog bi potjerala u neki kut po mogućnosti wc  :Evil or Very Mad:  
sam je zašutila. valjda joj bilo neugodno!!
i NEKA JE  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ona ima 5djece (uključujuć mene) i njen staž dojenja nije ni blizu ko moj s JEDNIM djetetom :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:  

ja sam pitam: želite li dat NAJBOLJE svom dijetetu?? pa dojite onda!!

naravno da im se lakše "slizat" s nekim ko nije uspio dojit. a takvih je....  :Sad:  
ja osobno osjetim "one" poglde bližim mi rođakinja koje eto nisu uspile...priča uvik ista...nemam, čaj, voda, duda, boca, raspored...  :Mad:

----------


## retha

> Ja sam mislila da kikač u avataru ima lizalicu


  :Laughing:  
Na avatar uopce nisam obracala preveliku paznju..nego sam se skoncentrirala na post i cekam..kad ce pitanje..i ne kuzim kaj bi sad tu trebala komentirati.

----------


## bundevica

Meni je jedna "prijateljica" rekla da je njoj dojenje odvratno i perverzno, blago rečeno incest.Naravno da ona svoju djecu nije dojila ni dana.
Ne obazirem se na takve komentare, ja i dalje po svome.Inače K mi je sikio 1 god., F 1,5 god., a L mi siki ko pravi.  :Smile:

----------


## cekana

> Meni je jedna "prijateljica" rekla da je njoj dojenje odvratno i perverzno, blago rečeno incest.


 :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zmaj

neg dođe gledat mene i malca...incest sve u 16  :Laughing:  

inače  :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mikka

> Meni je jedna "prijateljica" rekla da je njoj dojenje odvratno i perverzno, blago rečeno incest.


nacula sam da u americi tako briju na dojenje, cak je bila ona fora da je stjuardesa napala putnicu u avionu koja je isla dojiti dijete. ova nije htjela prestati pa je izbio incident.

kakve cudne fore. :?

----------


## MGrubi

> bundevica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je jedna "prijateljica" rekla da je njoj dojenje odvratno i perverzno, blago rečeno incest.
> 
> 
> nacula sam da u americi tako briju na dojenje, cak je bila ona fora da je stjuardesa napala putnicu u avionu koja je isla dojiti dijete. ova nije htjela prestati pa je izbio incident.
> 
> kakve cudne fore. :?


amerikanci   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## oka

Jednom u šetnji nabasah na poznanicu koja ima drugo dijete staro cca. 4.mj i krene razgovor kak papaju ... i ona kaže da će početi sa dohranom cca. oko 4-5 mjeseca, a ja na to kažem lijepo kulturno: "Preporuke su da se isključivo doji 6 mjeseci", a ona ma znam itd... i ode. Za par dana čujem ja iz pouzdanog izvora da sam ja nju napala, šta mene briga kako će ona hraniti svoje dijete, da je to njoj drugo, a ja sam kao neki stručnjak..itd.  :shock: 
MISLIM STVARNO! A baš sam oprezna i nikad nikome ništa ne kažem niti za naše prehrambene navike (da se ne bi neko našao uvrijeđenim :/ ) nit ikad savjetujem i to baš zbog takvih situacija. Ma ne bi mi bilo žao da sam bar nešto rekla i uvjeravala ju ili sl., hvala Bogu samo sam rekla tu jednu rečenicu i gotovo, a šta bi tek govorila o meni da sam ju pokušala uvjeravati, valjda bi me na sud poslala. Joj opet mi se trbuh grči čim se sjetim toga.    :Mad:

----------


## umiljata

Mama sam četveromjesečne djevojčice i nažalost ju nisam dojila, te je na umjetnom mlijeku od početka.
Imala sam vrlo mekane bradavice koje ona nije mogla prihvatiti te je znala provesti na mojim cicama i po sat vremena, ali bezuspješno. Probala sam i sa šeširićima, i masirala i stavljala hladne obloge, ali ništa nije pomoglo. Na sve to, još sam i imala jako malo mlijeka. Ni izdajanje nije pomoglo, i na kraju sam odustala i stavila ju na umjetnu hranu.
Pobornik sam dojenja i smatram da je majčino mlijeko najzdravije za dijete, da i ne govorimo o bliskosti koju dijete stvara s majkom.
ALI ono što me najviše živcira kod svih vas pa tako i udruge Roda je osjećaj koji stječu majke koje ne doje, da bi se tu sekundu trebale i one i djeca ubiti, u najmanju ruku kao da su totalno podbacile i nisu zaslužile biti majke.
Mogu shvatiti da se jako zalažete za dojenje, ali ne znači da treba izopćiti iz društva sve majke koje iz bilo kojeg razloga to ne čine.
Svi bi mi, pa tako i vi i Rode, htjeli živjeti u društvu tolerancije, pravednosti i prihvaćanja različitosti, ali mi se čini da ni sami niste svjesni kakvu grešku radite.
Moje dijete napreduje sasvim dobro i na umjetnoj hrani i ništa manje joj ne nedostaje od dijece koja su dojena.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Nikako ne bih htjela da se netko osjeća neprihvaćen ili što već....
Ali iz svog osobnog iskustva znam koliko truda sam uložila u dojenje i s prvim djetetom, a i sada. I znam da su mi svi govorili da odustanem isl, ali moja se upornost isplatila. i žao mi je kad netko odustane nakon nekoliko dana ili tjedana. To je ono štro bi trebalo prenjeti ženama koje imaju problema sa dojenjem - savjet i priču da ne ide svima lako i da treba puunno strpljenja i volje. A kad onda netko ima izgovore tipa - nemam mlijeka - poludim. Jer treba poticati proizvodnju i ne kukati što djete visi na cici.

----------


## goce1

> dobro sad ste me našle zezati sa dudom,ali reći ću vam samo da je moj mali odbijao dudu i nisam ga nikad ni silila.a mislim da ni drugom dijetetu neću ni  pokušati nuditi dudu. :D


evo da se i ja nadovežem, imam četvero djece, dvije cure nisam dojila dugo samo par mjeseci, 3. djete sina sam dojil 13 mjeseci, a 4. dojim još uvijek i ima 18 mjeseci. Nisam ni za a ni protiv, ja dojim svoje djete dok ono to želi iako i meni ponekad to ide malo na živce ali to činim za svoje dijete, mali sada ide u jaslice i opet kada dođe kući dojim ga! Glupo je nekome nametati nešto bilo da je za ili protiv, ako me netko pita za savjet ja mu kažem moje mišljenje, ako je netko protiv dojanja - to je njegov izbor, ne moram se zato naljutiti na njega!  :Smile:

----------


## umiljata

"A kad onda netko ima izgovore tipa - nemam mlijeka - poludim. Jer treba poticati proizvodnju i ne kukati što djete visi na cici."
To nisu izgovori, to su činjenice i ne treba nikoga osuđivati zbog toga. Pa čak i da su izgovori, svako ima pravo izbora i nitko ga nema pravo kritizirati, jer nismo svi savršeni.
Uostalom nitko ne može potvrditi da SVE, ama baš SVE žene mogu dojiti, a koji je razlog ne dojenja ili odustajanja od dojenja, je privatna stvar svake žene i zbog toga se ona ne bi smjela osjećati manje vrijednom.
Moja najbolja prijateljica je morala nakon 3 mjeseca prestati dojiti jer je trebala početi s terapijom tableta zbog štitnjače. Pijući te tablete nije smjela dojiti. Što je ona trebala napraviti? Ne uzimati tablete kako bi mogla nastaviti dojiti? I tako ugroziti svoje zdravlje, pa tako i zdravlje svog djeteta??? Uništiti si priliku da još jednom zanese???

Stvar je u tome da trebamo biti tolerantni prema drugim ljudima i ne nametati im svoja mišljenja i ne kritizirati ljude koji rade drugačije od nas. Pa makar to bili i izgovori...

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ma, slažem se s tobom, to je stvar izbora. I ja osobno nikog ne osuđujem, ali isto tako mislim da nije u redu izlaziti s argumentima koji nisu opravdani. Ništa u životu se ne postiže bez truda. Žao mi je samo kad netko prebrzo i prelako odustane. 
Još jednom, ne osuđujem, ali pokušavam svojim primjerom ohrabriti one koje se nađu u problemima da znaju da se ipak može...

----------


## goce1

Naravno ako je u pitanju zdravlje ne trebs reskirati! Slažem se!

----------


## mama courage

> ak vas tak smeta budem ga promijenila.pusa


  :Rolling Eyes:  postojano kano klisurina  :Grin:  




> cak je bila ona fora da je stjuardesa napala putnicu u avionu koja je isla dojiti dijete. ova nije htjela prestati pa je izbio incident.


 :? pa baš pri polijetanju il slijetanju aviona predlažu pedijatri da se dijete doji ili mu se da bočica...

----------


## leonisa

> pa baš pri polijetanju il slijetanju aviona predlažu pedijatri da se dijete doji ili mu se da bočica...


da zbog kompresije. bebe ne znaju kad treba zijevati (ili primjeniti koju napredniju tehniku) da izjednace tlak u usima pa im je to jako bolno.

----------


## anchie76

> To nisu izgovori, to su činjenice i ne treba nikoga osuđivati zbog toga. Pa čak i da su izgovori, svako ima pravo izbora i nitko ga nema pravo kritizirati, jer nismo svi savršeni.


Kod nekih su cinjenice, kod nekih nisu nego govore stvari iz neznanja.  No istina je da svatko ima pravo izbora i ne treba ga kritizirati.  Problem je samo taj sto u nasem drustvu veliki broj zena koji ne doji, to NIJE bio njihov izbor. To im se dogodilo jer nisu dobile adekvatnu podrsku i pomoc kad im je trebalo. Zato se mnoge i osjecaju povrijedjene na spomen dojenja, jer su htjele, a nisu uspjele.  Da je to zaista bio njihov izbor ne bi bile povrijedjene   :Sad:  





> Uostalom nitko ne može potvrditi da SVE, ama baš SVE žene mogu dojiti, a koji je razlog ne dojenja ili odustajanja od dojenja, je privatna stvar svake žene i zbog toga se ona ne bi smjela osjećati manje vrijednom.
> Moja najbolja prijateljica je morala nakon 3 mjeseca prestati dojiti jer je trebala početi s terapijom tableta zbog štitnjače. Pijući te tablete nije smjela dojiti. Što je ona trebala napraviti? Ne uzimati tablete kako bi mogla nastaviti dojiti? I tako ugroziti svoje zdravlje, pa tako i zdravlje svog djeteta??? Uništiti si priliku da još jednom zanese???


Da skoro sve mogu.  Njih 99% posto moze ( u 1% su one koje ne mogu dojiti zbog recimo kemoterapije, problema s hormonima itd.).  I tvoja frendica je mogla (govorimo o fizickoj mogucnosti dojenja tj. tijela da proizvodi i prehranjuje dijete), no splet okolnosti je bio takav da je morala prestati dojiti zbog svog zdravlja.  I zaista mi je zao da se nasla u takvoj situaciji da je morala prestati   :Sad:

----------


## mikka

> cak je bila ona fora da je stjuardesa napala putnicu u avionu koja je isla dojiti dijete. ova nije htjela prestati pa je izbio incident.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :? pa baš pri polijetanju il slijetanju aviona predlažu pedijatri da se dijete doji ili mu se da bočica...


da, znam, da se izjednaci pritisak prilikom gutanja. incident je izbio jer je stjuardesa rekla zeni da je nedolicno dojiti na javnom mjestu i da drugim putnicim smeta, pa neka prestane dojiti. zena je odbila, stjuardesa inzistirala, zena odbijala.. bila je neka peticija za potporu dojenju nakon toga da se taj apsurd rijesi, jer zenske sise mogu biti na naslovnicama casopisa i jumbo-plakatima a majke ne smiju dojiti svoju djecu u javnosti jer je, eto, nedolicno.
ti ameri su zivi sou sa svojim dvostrukim kriterijima.

----------


## zmaj

ma da poludiš...ja sam jednom iz Frankfurta išla za Australiju uz jedno presjedanje...što mislite koliko mi je sati tribalo?? da sam imala bebu...što ?? da ga pustim da gladuje...  :Mad:

----------


## zmaj

ja smatram da izbor "protiv" dojenja ne postoji..il dojiš il ne dojiš...i gotovo... nisu ljudi izmislili dojenje, al jesu bocu i adapt, i protiv/za to imaš izbor...
isto mi je da netko kaže da je protiv hodanja na nogama  :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

> Moje dijete napreduje sasvim dobro i na umjetnoj hrani i ništa manje joj ne nedostaje od dijece koja su dojena.


varaš se...nedostaje joj velik broj dobrih bakterija koje dojena djeca imaju u crijevima a ona na adapt u mnogo manjem broju...i još toga...

razlike su ogromne...
nemoj ovo shvatit osobno...

----------


## zmaj

> Nikako ne bih htjela da se netko osjeća neprihvaćen ili što već....
> Ali iz svog osobnog iskustva znam koliko truda sam uložila u dojenje i s prvim djetetom, a i sada. I znam da su mi svi govorili da odustanem isl, ali moja se upornost isplatila. i žao mi je kad netko odustane nakon nekoliko dana ili tjedana. To je ono štro bi trebalo prenjeti ženama koje imaju problema sa dojenjem - savjet i priču da ne ide svima lako i da treba puunno strpljenja i volje. A kad onda netko ima izgovore tipa - nemam mlijeka - poludim. Jer treba poticati proizvodnju i ne kukati što djete visi na cici.


alaj sam se raspisala  :Razz:  
da, teško je kad nam uzmanjka snage
ja, pak, nikad u životu nisam imala više snage neg kad je dojenje bilo u pitanju
samu sebe sam iznenadila 8)  valjda se zaniš nisam toliko borila
carski, 2mastitisa (treći dan u rodilištu), 10dana je hranjen u rodilištu i na bocu (uz sisu), više med osoba mi je reklo da nemam dovoljno mlijeka...post por depra (dugotrajna, ne lječena  :Sad:  ...prošlo je), drastični manjak Fe, kronično kašljanje gripa, astma, upala pluća i još 3upale...mali na Rebru....

kad ovo iznad čitam.... :/ ne znam kak sam preživila....
al, jesam 8) 
i dojimo i dojit ćemo   :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> umiljata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moje dijete napreduje sasvim dobro i na umjetnoj hrani i ništa manje joj ne nedostaje od dijece koja su dojena.
> 
> 
> varaš se...nedostaje joj velik broj dobrih bakterija koje dojena djeca imaju u crijevima a ona na adapt u mnogo manjem broju...i još toga...
> 
> razlike su ogromne...
> nemoj ovo shvatit osobno...


Potpisujem zmaj, i zbog ovakvog razmišljanja sve je više žena koje odustaju od dojenja jer misle da je formula isto što i majčino mlijeko.
Naravno i ja te molim da ne shvatiš osobno.

----------


## elizabet20

formula nikada nece biti isto sto i majcino mlijeko
podrzavam zene koje doje a isto tako podrzavam i zene koje ne doje.netko tko cita ovaj forum i ne doji ima sigurno griznju savjesti citajuci postove di se zene zgrazaju da kako netko ne doji.pa sigurno ne doje jer to ne zele.



Kod nekih su cinjenice, kod nekih nisu nego govore stvari iz neznanja

 e pa po meni nisu krive zene koje ne doje nego pedijatri,i sestre u rodilistu koje se ne zalazu za dojenje i koje boli dupe oces ti dat djetetu najbolju hranu ili ad.

a bas kad sam bila kod pedijatra zadnji put,prije mene je usla zena s bebom od 2mj.tocno sam cula pedijatricu kako joj govori da joj mali nije dobio niti grama od prije mjesec dana.i sta napraviti u takvoj situaciji???zena je dosla doma i sigurno uvela ad.pa ti vidi upornosti,nekada se ona ne isplati..

na neki nacin imam slicno misljenje sa umiljatom jer stvarno neke zene misle da nisu dobre mame jer ne doje.koliko je djece odraslo na umjetnome pa je zivo i zdravo..

----------


## umiljata

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nisam protiv dojenja, čak dapače, jako sam za to, ali nisam ni ISKLJUČIVO za jednu stvar!!!
Svaka čast svim mamama koje su imale problema pri dojenju, ali su bile dovoljno čvrste i nisu se predavale!!!
Ja očito nisam jedna od njih. Na moje odustajanje od dojenja nije utjecalo neznanje ili manjak podrške okoline, nego činjenica da jednostavno nisam više imala snage gledati svoje dijete gladno i uplakano.
I bez obzira što vi rekle i dalje smatram da mom djetetu na adaptiranoj hrani APSOLUTNO ništa ne fali!!!
I nisam povrijeđena, a još manje ljubomorna na one mame koje doje, čak dapače, jako mi je drago zbog njih, i mogu samo željeti da ću s drugim djetetom i ja biti poput njih.
Ono što me boli je to da apsolutno još nitko nije rekao: "ha čuj, ok ne dojiš iz tog i tog razloga, ali ne brini, nije smak svijeta..."
Svi samo tupe o tome kak nismo bile dovoljno uporne ili kako nam se nije dalo ili htjelo, ili smo htjele biti "slobodne"....
Jer koji god razlog bio, i mame koje ne doje su zbunjene i voljele bi dobiti bar nekakvu podršku i SAVJET o adaptiranoj hrani...

----------


## zmaj

> koliko je djece odraslo na umjetnome pa je zivo i zdravo..


jel to opravdanje za industriju adapt mlijeka?
il za ne dojenje? il za ne upornost (koja se u većini slučajeva isplati...kao i u svemu u životu)...
tako bi i ja mogla reć činjenicu...koliko je djece umrlo zato što nisu dojena  :Sad:  
il recimo kako brojčano više preživi onih nedonošćadi koja su dojena za razliku od onih koja nisu...
vodi li ogdje ovo??

----------


## elizabet20

..a niko nije ni umro od ad.
sori ali ja nikad u zivotu nias cula da je netko umro od nedojenja ili (govorim o zdravo rodjenij djeci)ad,sve 5.sve stoji da je dojenje najzdravije na svijetu ali dajte malo podrske i za mame koje ne doje ili doje uz ad.
ja dojim i dojit cu s bilo kojim djetetom ali nevolim tako zatucana razmisljanja..

----------


## umiljata

Zmaj sorry, ali pretjeruješ!!!!!
Kako ne razumiješ, nije stvar u tome da ćemo se mi sad tu klati oko toga ko je protiv ili za dojenje.
Svi smo mi naravno za dojenje, ali samo tražimo da se i one majke koje ne doje, shvate, a ne osuđuju.
Jer po svima vama ispada da majke koje ne doje svoju djecu nisu ni zaslužile biti majke, a da njihova djeca u najmanju ruku neće preživjeti bez toga....
I to je sve!!!

----------


## umiljata

svaka čast Elizabet, konačno neko normalno razmišljanje.
Sretno ti bilo u životu, tebi i tvom djetetu!!!

----------


## MGrubi

> ..a niko nije ni umro od ad.
> s.


prema UNICEF-ovu izvješču doojenjem bi se spasilo 1,x miliona dječjih života
postoji čak i naziv za to; " bolest bočice"  :/ 
poizvođači ad ne mare za ništa nego za profit 
u siromašnim zemljama daruju kutije ad besplatno, i onda nakon mjesec dana naplaćuju
siromašne mame jedva imaju i krov na glavom i zadnju paru daju njima, da bi kutija potrajala stavljaju manju količinu od propisane, mnogi i nemaju vodovod, bebe ubijaju crijevni praziti iz zagađene vode kojom se sprema ad , umiru od pothranjenosti jer mame nemaju dovoljno novaca....
 :Crying or Very sad:  
na svakoj kutiji postoji upozorenje o mogućnosti  zaraze nekom bakterijom koja zna onečistiti ad tokom pakiranja , pa eto nedavno su povukli neko ad iz DM-a (ako se ne varam ine trgovine) 

bezopasno .. ne bih rekla
sve je to propagadna proizvođača ad-a, sve za profit: daruju pedijatre, patronažne, drže im predavanja, plaćaju večere/ručkove ...

zmaj je muku namučila da dođe do dojenja i ja je razumjem

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=relaktacija
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=relaktacija
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=relaktacija

----------


## zmaj

ne cure...ne pretjerujem...prosurfajte malo na "zaštitimo dojenje"...pa će te vidit...
i što je ono o prerano rođenom pretjerivanje?? il činjenica...

----------


## zmaj

eto MG upade...da, još da dodamo da nitko ne može 100% garantirati da u adpt nema tam nekih baketrija (dakle zna ih bit) koje su itekako opasne po život....
pa sad ti vidi...

----------


## Ancica

> ..a niko nije ni umro od ad.


Mozda ne od ad direktno al definitivno, i nepobitno, je zbog rizika koji su poveznin s ad, i neodgovorno je tvrditi suprotno.



> sori ali ja nikad u zivotu nias cula da je netko umro od nedojenja ili (govorim o zdravo rodjenij djeci)ad,sve 5.


Postoji bezbroj studija koje su pokazale da je rizik postporodajne smrti djece koja nisu dojena visestruki u usporedbi s djecom koja su dojena, ukljucjuci i industrijalizrane zemlje (gdje problem neciste vode i financiranja prehrane s ad nije toliko velik koliko je u nerazvijenim zemljama i zemljama u razvoju). Ako treba popis, stavit cu ga.

Ali samo zato sto netko za to nije cuo ne znaci da se ne desava, i to cesto.

----------


## zmaj

> Zmaj sorry, ali pretjeruješ!!!!!
> Kako ne razumiješ, nije stvar u tome da ćemo se mi sad tu klati oko toga ko je protiv ili za dojenje.
> Svi smo mi naravno za dojenje, ali samo tražimo da se i one majke koje ne doje, shvate, a ne osuđuju.
> Jer po svima vama ispada da majke koje ne doje svoju djecu nisu ni zaslužile biti majke, a da njihova djeca u najmanju ruku neće preživjeti bez toga....
> I to je sve!!!


a di sam ja to rekla da osuđujem nedojilju??
a da se ipak zgorim na nasumce odabranoj boci...zgorim se...i, da mislim da se dojenje uči...uspon, pad, uspon...

----------


## Ancica

I jos da nadodam da je tvrdnja da djeci na ad nist ne fali savrsen dokaz da marketing funkcionira tocno onako kako je zamisljen, kolko god mi mislile da smo pametnije od njega i da nas ne moze uvjeriti u ovo ili ono. Takve tvrdnje su samo korak od onih koje se vrte po filipinskim i drugim ekranima i "informiraju" ljude da ce njihova djeca biti genijalci ukoliko ih se hrani (ovom ili onom markom) ad-a, i kojima, naravno, ljudi vjeruju, ne zato sto su popusili reklamu vec zato sto je to, naravno, istina (vidi ono dijete kak s pet godina rastura violinu - samo zato jer je, kao, pio ... ad, o da, hocu ja tako nesto i za moje dijete - hocu najbolje). Samo jedan malecni korak.

----------


## leonisa

> e pa po meni nisu krive zene koje ne doje nego pedijatri,i sestre u rodilistu koje se ne zalazu za dojenje i koje boli dupe oces ti dat djetetu najbolju hranu ili ad.


upravo tako!



> Ono što me boli je to da apsolutno još nitko nije rekao: "ha čuj, ok ne dojiš iz tog i tog razloga, ali ne brini, nije smak svijeta..."


umiljata, ne dojis, ne znam razlog, nije bitan. nije bed. nije kraj svijeta.   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

pa i prije boce i adaptiranog je sigurno bilo majki tj. djece koja nisu dojena, nego se na druge načine prehranjivalo, bilo mlijekom drugih majki ili nekim nadomjestkom... a neka su djeca i umirala od gladi. 

mislim da griješite što na topicima gdje majke pričaju o svojim iskustvima svako malo agresivno bombardirate svakojakim linkovima o tome kako je proizvođačima adaptiranog samo do profita i o azijskim primjerima. sve napisano na tim linkovima i je istinito i za osudu, al nabacivati to svako malo nekome na glavu koji je dijete (iz kojeg god razloga) prehranjivao adaptiranim je po meni potpuno kontraproduktivno onome što želite postići.

nitko od nas ne spori da je majčino mlijeko najbolje, al ni mom djetetu ništa nije falilo što je pilo adaptirano, jer u suprotnom bi mu pravila nadomjestke koje je pravila moja prababa svom djetetu. pa u tom kontekstu još uvijek mislim da je adaptirano (nakon što više nisam mogla ni izdajati) bio najbolji izbor.

svakoj "industriji" je do profita i svaka od njih - ako je iole (ekonomski) ozbiljna - ima dobar marketing i nastoji svoje proizvode prodati na što većem tržištu tj. što više potrošaća, zvala se ta tvrtka (kršitelj koda) il alnatura. evo meni iz glave ne izlazi onaj jingl: "bijah u bio i bio... prošlo nesvršeno vrijeme... blablabla" - toliko o marketingu tog dućana kojeg rado posjećujem i neću prestati posjećivati iako ulažu u marketing.

----------


## mama courage

> eto MG upade...da, još da dodamo da nitko ne može 100% garantirati da u adpt nema tam nekih baketrija (dakle zna ih bit) koje su itekako opasne po život....
> pa sad ti vidi...


i nitko ne može biti siguran da huso ne pljune u svoj burek prije nego što ga proda na branimircu il da eko sever pokupuje svoje proizvode od nekog kineza...

pa ti sad vidi...  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> siromašne mame jedva imaju i krov na glavom i zadnju paru daju njima, da bi kutija potrajala stavljaju manju količinu od propisane, mnogi i nemaju vodovod, bebe ubijaju crijevni praziti iz zagađene vode kojom se sprema ad , umiru od pothranjenosti jer mame nemaju dovoljno novaca....


i naravno kad te majke prestanu davati ad zivot te djece postane puno kvalitetniji, odraslija djeca odjednom počnu piti čistu "janinu" vodu, ne ubijaju ih crijevni paraziti jer imaju (odjednom) super zdravstvenu skrb i roditelji odu do prvog placa kupiti najbolje eko povrće od para kojih odjednom ima na pretek.

----------


## MGrubi

> siromašne mame jedva imaju i krov na glavom i zadnju paru daju njima, da bi kutija potrajala stavljaju manju količinu od propisane, mnogi i nemaju vodovod, bebe ubijaju crijevni praziti iz zagađene vode kojom se sprema ad , umiru od pothranjenosti jer mame nemaju dovoljno novaca....
> 			
> 		
> 
> i naravno kad te majke prestanu davati ad zivot te djece postane puno kvalitetniji, odraslija djeca odjednom počnu piti čistu "janinu" vodu, ne ubijaju ih crijevni paraziti jer imaju (odjednom) super zdravstvenu skrb i roditelji odu do prvog placa kupiti najbolje eko povrće od para kojih odjednom ima na pretek.


ne, nažalost ta "bolest bočice" je vezana uz dojenčad , male bebe, na pragu života   :Sad:  
daruju ad da bi im uništili dojenje, a onda im naplaćuju
sve za lovu, sve za profit   :Sad:

----------


## zmaj

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eto MG upade...da, još da dodamo da nitko ne može 100% garantirati da u adpt nema tam nekih baketrija (dakle zna ih bit) koje su itekako opasne po život....
> pa sad ti vidi...
> 
> 
> i nitko ne može biti siguran da huso ne pljune u svoj burek prije nego što ga proda na branimircu il da eko sever pokupuje svoje proizvode od nekog kineza...
> 
> pa ti sad vidi...


da moj je već s misec dana proba burek...dapače, jeo ga 8-puta na dan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

> ne, nažalost ta "bolest bočice" je vezana uz dojenčad , male bebe, na pragu života   
> daruju ad da bi im uništili dojenje, a onda im naplaćuju
> sve za lovu, sve za profit


nisi skužila poantu, mgrubi - profit je tu. i u mom slučaju su profitirali, to ne poričem. al tzv. "_bolest bočice_" ne bi bilo da drugi uvjeti nisu takvi kakvi jesu. 





> da moj je već s misec dana proba burek...dapače, jeo ga 8-puta na dan


dobro, i što bi bilo tvoje rješenje ako netko ne može dojiti, ne može izdajati, nema neku drugu dojilju ili banku mlijeka pored sebe ? ne uzimati ni ad ??? jedno je reći da je majčino mlijeko bez premca, i potencirati dojenje do besvjesti (svaka čast rodi na tome!) al plašiti žene ovim da ad može biti radioaktivan i pun prljavštine i stakalaca implicira da iako žena ne može dojiti da je bolje da dijete crkne nego mu davati ad. jer zašto bih mu to davala takvo što, ako nije samo fazon u marketingu, nego je prije svega i samo od sebe tako opasno ?!?  :?

----------


## zmaj

ne znam na što to misliš da ciljam MC??, kad govorim o svom iskustvu il kad kažem da ne dam niš protiv dojenja...

pa i ne dam. sve što je elizabeta napisala o med osobama i sl...stoji...bar u mom slučaju, jer su upravo one uzrok mom prvom mastitisu, litrama prolivenih suza, pomislima o ...., dpresiji zbog dojenja...
otišlo je dotle da su mi rekli kako su mi zbog stresa otišla pluća...još osjetim..e.vo i dok pišem...reže me...i jopet moram na pregled...
u rodilištu nije jedna sestra vidila moju muku il jedan dr...dok su svi spavali ja sam tražila dežurnog dr koja mi je "savjetovao" prestanak dojenja tj "uzmite si neš za smirenje"...sestre?? da ne pričam...moja dr opće prakse?? nakon godinu dana mi ukaže "a jelda da ste vi ono bili malo depresivni..."...
toliko o medicinskim stručnjacima...stvarno su se iskazali... svaki put kad udahnem im "zahvalim"  :Grin:  

vjerojatno je to moja "cijena" dojenja...i ja bi ju opet platila  :Heart:  za svog miša....

o adpt koje se dijeli šakom i kapom...mislim samo ovo: to bi u krajnoj ruci trebao bit ljek i tek kad se više niš ne može, propisat ga...a ne prodavat na svakom ćošku....

zato možda ispada što ispada...al, sjetite se da je dojenje ono koje je ugroženo...a ne adapt

----------


## umiljata

[quote="mama courage"]pa i prije boce i adaptiranog je sigurno bilo majki tj. djece koja nisu dojena, nego se na druge načine prehranjivalo, bilo mlijekom drugih majki ili nekim nadomjestkom... a neka su djeca i umirala od gladi. 

mislim da griješite što na topicima gdje majke pričaju o svojim iskustvima svako malo agresivno bombardirate svakojakim linkovima o tome kako je proizvođačima adaptiranog samo do profita i o azijskim primjerima. sve napisano na tim linkovima i je istinito i za osudu, al nabacivati to svako malo nekome na glavu koji je dijete (iz kojeg god razloga) prehranjivao adaptiranim je po meni potpuno kontraproduktivno onome što želite postići.

Mislim da je mama courage sve rekla.
Ovo je sve otišlo predaleko, no nažalost ništa se nije pomaknulo s mrtve točke, jer mnoge još uvijek i dalje vrlo primitivno tupe po svome tvrdeći da je dojenje jedini način da dijete preživi, te ukoliko žena iz bilo kojeg razloga (po vama postoji samo neopravdani) to ne radi, nije zaslužila biti majkom i najbolje je da ubije dijete te sekunde jer ionako neće preživjeti zbog silnih bakterija koje će pokupiti od adaptiranog mlijeka.

Sve one priče o ženama u nerazvijenim zemljama čak nema smisla ni komentirati... jer ovdje se radi o nama...

----------


## zmaj

> al plašiti žene ovim da ad može biti radioaktivan i pun prljavštine i stakalaca  :?


ko plaši?? zar to nije edukacija?? zar nije realna činjenica da nikad ne znaš oće li se baš u toj kupljenoj kutiji nać tam neka jedna pa druga bakterija?? možda kad bi toga bile svjesnije, možda bi se više potrudili oko dojenja...

----------


## zmaj

> jer mnoge još uvijek i dalje vrlo primitivno tupe po svome tvrdeći da je dojenje jedini način da dijete preživi, te ukoliko žena iz bilo kojeg razloga (po vama postoji samo neopravdani) to ne radi, nije zaslužila biti majkom i najbolje je da ubije dijete te sekunde jer ionako neće preživjeti zbog silnih bakterija koje će pokupiti od adaptiranog mlijeka.


di je koja to napisala?? da  ju odma stavimo na stup srama
il na lomaču  :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

dapače, ja sam jednoj, nakon brdo njene muke oko svakodnevnog izdajanja, sugerirala da da adpt i da se počasti jer je eto te mjesece svoje dijete mukotrpno hranilo svojim mlijekom...

eto valjda sam i ja ta koja je rekal da su nedojilje nemajke  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> Ovo je sve otišlo predaleko, no nažalost ništa se nije pomaknulo s mrtve točke, jer mnoge još uvijek i dalje vrlo primitivno tupe po svome tvrdeći da je dojenje jedini način da dijete preživi, te ukoliko žena iz bilo kojeg razloga (po vama postoji samo neopravdani) to ne radi, nije zaslužila biti majkom i najbolje je da ubije dijete te sekunde jer ionako neće preživjeti zbog silnih bakterija koje će pokupiti od adaptiranog mlijeka.
> 
> Sve one priče o ženama u nerazvijenim zemljama čak nema smisla ni komentirati... jer ovdje se radi o nama...


mislim da nisi dobro shvatila jer to nitko ne tupi. nije lijepo stavljati takve rijeci drugima u usta.
i ima smisla komentirati _te_ zene tj. tu veliku industriju koja "jede" malu djecu jer je zanimljivo (i otuzno) da je i u nasoj "razvijenoj" hrvatskoj stopa (ne)dojenja skoro pa identicna. to se ne dogadja _tamo negdje drugdje_.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ako se ne varam, RODA promovira i potiče dojenje, dakle sva razmišljanja i teme vode u prodojećem smjeru. 
Ako se nekog i "napada" ili se nekom ne sviđa "ton" kojim mame koje su dojene ukazuju na dobrobit istog - mislim da mame koje se ne slažu s tim nemaju baš previše prava buniti se i "napadati". 

Nije smak svijeta i nadam se da ničije djete neće umrijeti zbog ovog ili onog, ali je u svakom slučaju zdravije dojiti. I nikada ne bih sebi oprostila da se istinski ne trudim svom djetetu pružiti najbolje, a to je radost dojenja.

MM zna reći da djeca koja jedu adaptirano svaki dan jedu isto. Kao da svaki dan jedeš svoj najdraži ručak - i to nekoliko puta na dan, svaki dan, nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## AndrejaMa

A nekima samo mogu reći da ste takvim žarom branile svoju ideju o dojenju (ako ste je uopće imale), vjerojatno bi uspješnost dojenja bila zasigurno veća.  :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

ja ne razumijem i nemam tolerantnosti prema ljudima koji dođu na forum i onda optuže (koriste izraz "vi ovdje" , "ovaj forum"..) preko 6000 članova da su vaki i onakvi ... a nisu se ni trudili upoznati forumaše
doći u nečiju "kuću" pun predrasuda nije fer

jedina druga opcija osim majčinog mlijeka jest adaptirano (do min 12mj) 
šta je tu sporno?
po drugim forumima nastojim objasniti mama da ne daju razrijeđeno ili cijelo kravlje mlijeko  djetetu ispod 12mj, iako me poklope onim: i moja je mama meni pa mi nije niš... 
tad savjetujem da radije da adaptirano

nema druge opcije: majčino mlijeko ili adaptirano
koliko puta se neka mama obratila tu za pomoć da li da doji pod nekim lijekom, i ako je lijek bio opasan za bebu savjetovano je nedojenje , po mogućnosti (ako hoće) da održi laktaciju pa da se možda i kasnije vrati na dojenje (ako hoće)

što se tiče nedojenja moram ispraviti netočan navod da nema mama koje nedoje iz "neopravdanih" razloga, tj. nedoje jer im se ne da, jer će im se sise objesiti, jer im je tako lakše ...
ima ih .. i ja ih ne razumijem, ali ja ih i ne moram razumjeti
znam ih (za sad) 3 iz bliže okolice , i nisam im ništa rekla, to je njihova stvar

ali netočno je da se od ad-a ne umire , umire se pod određenim okolnostima
isto vrijedi i za cjepljenje, porođaje, operacije, neke lijekove...

----------


## AndrejaMa

MGrubi, ote mi neke riječi iz usta.....  :Laughing:

----------


## umiljata

Ako malo bolje pročitaš, shvatit ćeš da tupite o tome...
Ne shvaćaš, kad sam rekla da se to dogadja negdje drugdje, mislila sam na ona sva silna umiranja u nerazvijenim zemljama

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ne bih htjela biti bezobrazna, ali meni kad netko nešto "tupi" a ja se s tim opravdano ne slažem - okrenem se i odem.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ako malo bolje pročitaš, shvatit ćeš da tupite o tome...
> a


a ti tupiš po tome da mi tupimo po dojenju 
i?

a kako to da mnitko ovako ne uleti i onda nas napadne da ne tolerirami i da napadamo one koje ne  
-žele djecu voziti u autosjedalici, 
-koji započinju dohranu s 3-3,5mj, 
-koji koriste "lagane" udarce ka odgojnu metodu,
- koji daju djeteu da proba pivu
- koji koriste hodalicu
...

samo promicanje dojenja i važnosti majčinog mlijeka smeta ...

----------


## leonisa

> Ne shvaćaš, kad sam rekla da se to dogadja negdje drugdje, mislila sam na ona sva silna umiranja u nerazvijenim zemljama


a ja ti kazem da se ne bi dogadjala da marketing nije toliko agesivan i da se ne petlja u prirodni tok stvari.
i da se kod nas petlja upravo toliko.
a svaki zivot je   :Heart:  pogotovo djecji!

----------


## AndrejaMa

Svakom smeta vlastiti neuspjeh, pa se kriju iza napadanja....
Kad bi sami sebi priznali da nisu u pravu, bilo bi im lakše....

----------


## umiljata

Dapače, promicanje dojenja je prekrasno i hvale vrijedno!!!
Ali ne kao jedina opcija za opstanak djeteta!!!!!!
Samo je stvar u tome.

----------


## MGrubi

ajde mi onda "umiljata" objasni , kad smo "mi takvi zagriženi" zašto onda na Rodinom portalu stoje tekstovi o saavjetima kako hraniti adaptiranim da se ne ugrozi dojenje, kako davati ad na alternativne načine da ne dođe do konfuzije bradavice?

----------


## AndrejaMa

Pa naravno, ali je prva i neprocjenjiva!!!
Samo u tome i je stvar!!!

----------


## zmaj

> Dapače, promicanje dojenja je prekrasno i hvale vrijedno!!!
> Ali ne kao jedina opcija za opstanak djeteta!!!!!!
> Samo je stvar u tome.


ne kao jedina opcija za opstanak
al da kao jedina opcija od prirode ponuđena
mama i beba
tele i krava
adapt treba stavit di mu je misto: na police ljekarni...sigurna sam da bi tad bilo više dojenja

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=1568
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2396
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=1530
?

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mislim da bi upravo iz tog razloga trebalo što više promicati dojenje, jer stvarno puno žena ne zna skoro ništa o dojenju. 
Eto kod mele u bližoj okolini imama nekoliko sasvim svježih primjera o stvarima koje sabotiraju dojenje: čaj od prvog dana, razmak između podoja, NE noćnom dojenju, a da ne govorim o dohrani iz staklenke sa tri mjeseca....
I kad im ja nešto kažem, ne smatraju me kompetentnom, ali kad bi iste stvari čule na još nekoliko mjesta, vjerojatno bi se zapitali što je ispravno.

----------


## umiljata

Naravno da je prva!!!!
ALI NE I JEDINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## zmaj

> Mislim da bi upravo iz tog razloga trebalo što više promicati dojenje, jer stvarno puno žena ne zna skoro ništa o dojenju. 
> Eto kod mele u bližoj okolini imama nekoliko sasvim svježih primjera o stvarima koje sabotiraju dojenje: čaj od prvog dana, razmak između podoja, NE noćnom dojenju, a da ne govorim o dohrani iz staklenke sa tri mjeseca....
> I kad im ja nešto kažem, ne smatraju me kompetentnom, ali kad bi iste stvari čule na još nekoliko mjesta, vjerojatno bi se zapitali što je ispravno.


he he
al se zato dr-ovci smatraju kompetentnim
a koliko im mama doji..nitko ne pita

e a kad pitaš ženu kak je uspila dojit recimo 2god....ak je tko i pita...samo će frknut kad spomeneš boce, dude, vodu, čajeve...

----------


## zmaj

> Naravno da je prva!!!!
> ALI NE I JEDINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


pa draga kako ne shvaćaš
dojenje je standard...i nema prave zamjene
dojenje je jedno jedino
sve ostalo je ljek...za nuždu....

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> al plašiti žene ovim da ad može biti radioaktivan i pun prljavštine i stakalaca  :?
> 
> 
> ko plaši?? zar to nije edukacija?? zar nije realna činjenica da nikad ne znaš oće li se baš u toj kupljenoj kutiji nać tam neka jedna pa druga bakterija?? možda kad bi toga bile svjesnije, možda bi se više potrudili oko dojenja...


reći da je majčino mlijeko bez premca i neusporedivo bolje od adaptiranog i potencirati dojenje, nije isto kao i reći da je adaptirano opasno za djetetov život. nije mi jasno kako se tu ne kuži razlika.  :? sa današnjim saznanjem ja samo znam da bih bila u stanju - ako ne mogu dojiti - ne davati više ni adaptirano, pa kom obojci, kom opanci. 




> ima smisla komentirati te zene tj. tu veliku industriju koja "jede" malu djecu jer je zanimljivo (i otuzno) da je i u nasoj "razvijenoj" hrvatskoj stopa (ne)dojenja skoro pa identicna. to se ne dogadja tamo negdje drugdje.


nema smisla, jer nisu uvjeti isti, ovi primjeri s azijatima samo sluze izazivanju patetike, *ne umiru djeca tamo od ad, nego od prljave vode i uzasnih uslova za zivot*. ako ćemo se boriti protiv agresivne politike (kršitelj koda)a u tim zemljama - može. al ne bi smjelo na tome ostati. inače bi mogli k'o marie antoinette izjaviti da bi trebali jesti kolače.





> samo promicanje dojenja i važnosti majčinog mlijeka smeta ...


a zašto je tako, nije teško skužiti.




> Svakom smeta vlastiti neuspjeh, pa se kriju iza napadanja.... 
> Kad bi sami sebi priznali da nisu u pravu, bilo bi im lakše


kako bahato.  :/ 




> stoje tekstovi o saavjetima kako hraniti adaptiranim da se ne ugrozi dojenje


zaboravlja da ujedno stoji i tekst: _i jedna bočica je previse_: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2296

----------


## AndrejaMa

Još samo nešto, a onda odoh
jer čujem komešanje, naš prvi noćni podoj.....
 :Love:  

Dojenje je prvo i jedino prirodno, sasvim normalno, originalno.
Drugo su zamjene i nužno zlo.
original je samo jedan, zamjene su lažnjaci.

----------


## MGrubi

MC, znala sam da ćeš to linkati   :Razz:  

ali to nije tekst o savjetima kako davati ad, zar ne?

to je tekst zašto ne ponuditi "samo jednu bočicu" ako nema nužde, možda zbog silnih savjeta koji kolaju uokolo: pa šta ima veze da dam samo jednu bočicu pred spavanje da duže spava? pa onda se pokrenen gadan kotač: jedna boca postaje dvije, tri, predugi razmak između spavanja (cijela noć) može uzrokovati smanjenje količine  mlijeka, i mic-po-mic mama ostaje bez mlijeka
ne zato jer su joj cice otkazale, nego zato što je uletjela "samo jedna bočica", koja je izazvala lančanu reakciju
isto vrijedi i za davanje vode ili čaja na bočicu dojenoj bebi ...

----------


## umiljata

Mama courrage zaboravi... nema smisla... sve je ovo žalosno i tužno... zadrtost i ništa drugo....
A ja ću se i dalje sakrivati iza svog "neuspjeha", dijete će mi vjerojatno uskoro umrijeti od ad mlijeka, pa ću sama sebi priznati koliko sam bila u krivu i biti će mi lakše  :Crying or Very sad:  
AndreaMa "svaka čast"  :Crying or Very sad:   SRAM TE MOŽE BITI

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ali moram...

Bahato ili ne, mislim da češće čujemo: "nisam imala dosta mlijeka" nego "mislim da nisam imala dosta snage, upornosti, znanja".
Biti iskren sam prema sebi, ne prema ostatku svijeta.

A što se tiče *jedne bočice previše*, treba ljude upoznati sa negativnim stranama adaptiranog (by the way koja je negativna strana majčinog mlijeka????), pa bi prije posezanja za bočicom možda ipak malo razmislili i pokušali se vratiti dojenju...

 :Bye:

----------


## zmaj

ma daj...generekiziranje da adpt ubija.....NE, al da može..može....potencijalno može  :Grin:  
to nije plašenje!!
jedan je origigi, sve dr su lažnjaci...
a opet, i ja kažem, kad se ukaže potreba...što se mora nije teško...
al, prije toga dobar boj biti!!

----------


## mama courage

> Još samo nešto, a onda odoh
> jer čujem komešanje, naš prvi noćni podoj.....
>  
> 
> Dojenje je prvo i jedino prirodno, sasvim normalno, originalno.
> Drugo su zamjene i nužno zlo.
> original je samo jedan, zamjene su lažnjaci.


zaboravila si dodati: drugo je nenormalno.   :Razz:  

mgrubi - taj mi je link najviše _prirastao_ srcu.   :Grin:  ovo što veliš ima smisla, al ne mislim da taj tekst to želi reći, dapače, ja taj tekst tako ne doživljavam, nego upravo da ne smijem davati ad jer će mi dijete oboliti od ne znam koje bolesti....

recimo:



> Postoji, također, peterostruki do osmostruki rizik razvijanja limfoma kod djece mlađe od 15 godina, a koja su hranjena dojenačkom formulom ili su dojena manje od šest mjeseci.


u cijelom tekstu nema govora o onome što ti pričaš ( i s čime se itekako mogu složiti)




> Ali moram...


ako je tolika nužda, budi slobodna.

ja bih stvarno dala najdobronamjerniji savjet udruzi RODA, da ubuduće na ovakvim topicima samo odgovaraju osobe koje su educirane za davanje savjeta o dojenju, jer ne samo da imaju potrebno znanje, nego i potrebnu dozu respekta i osjećaja kako odgovarati na ponekad i nezahvalna pitanja i stavove (recimo leonisa, ako se ne varam), posebice onih koji nisu dojile (ne niječem da nas sve ne uhvati ponekad inat i prkos i da se osjećamo napadnute)... mislim da je tema dojenje isuviše ozbiljna da bi se prepucavali tko je više u pravu i tko je normalniji i požrtvovaniji, jer to nije način edukacije (o kojoj se ovdje tako često govori). ja sebi mogu dopustiti trabunjanja na ovu temu, jer ja nisam nitko u rodinoj hijerarhiji (još nisam   :Grin:  ), al ovi revnosne pristalice vam čine medvjeđu uslugu, ako razumijete što želim reći. fakat - najdobronamjernije.   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> nema smisla, jer nisu uvjeti isti, ovi primjeri s azijatima samo sluze izazivanju patetike, ne umiru djeca tamo od ad, nego od prljave vode i uzasnih uslova za zivot.


tocno. ali da marketing nije toliko agresivan, da se ne vrsi toliki pritisak na majke, one bi dojile. stoga ne bi bilo potrebe za davanjem prljave vode jer mm nije prljavo niti kontaminirano.
a opet jel krv na rukama onome ko izrekne kaznu ili onom ko ju izvrsi?

i afera sa ambalazom u italiji krajem 2005. italija nije u aziji.

----------


## leonisa

cure, pleas smirite strasti. ovo je lijepi podforum, nemojte  :Crying or Very sad:  na njemu.  :Love:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ako sam nekog povrijedila, ispričavam se, nije mi bila namjera.
Ali da se sramim, ne sramim se. 
I povući ću se iz svake rasprave. 
Ali napadati one koji brane svoj vlastiti stav o dojenju isto nije u redu.

----------


## franica

potpisujem sve što je Umiljata rekla! I ja sam jedna od mama koje nisu uspjele dojiti. U dublje razloge, psihologiju i problematiku ne ulazim. Naravno da sam to željela i ne dozvoljavam da mi netko kaže da nisam dojila jer nisam bila uporna. Al ako ne ide - ne ide. Danas moj malac ima skoro 4 godine i više se oko tuđih mišljenja toliko ne uzbuđujem, ali tokom njegove prve godine osjećala sam se ko zločinka svaki put kad bi mi netko uputio pitanje puno zgražanja i osude: "Ti ne dojiš?" U najmanju ruku kao da sam pobila cijelo selo!
Drugo dijete (stiže u prosincu) ŽELIM dojiti jednako žarko kao i prvo, ali ako i ovoga puta ne uspijemo, što nikako ne želim, bar se neću crveniti i gledati u pod ako opet čujem: "Ti ne dojiš!?"

----------


## MGrubi

pa savjetnicama stoji potpis, to je dovoljno

"taj" tekst je razlog mojoj ustrajnosti kad je bilo teško, zahvaljujući tom tekstu sam shvatila važnost mog mlijeka 
praktički zato još i dojim

jer sam mislila da nisam sposbna, da nemam dovoljno mlijeka (4. dan je MM trčau apoteku po ad), da je ad skoro isto ka i moje ... dala sam 2x bocu ad-a (skok, nisam znala) .. nakon tog teksta , sam bacila sve
mala je dobijala preko kilo na mjesec i ja dalje nisam bila sigurna da joj dajem dovoljno..
taj tekst mi je "pomogao" da se ne slomim kad je bio skok sa 3mj , najgori, mislila sam da ću ispalit na mozak
taj tekst je uništio moju predođbu da je formula samo mrvicu slabija od majčinog mlijeka

----------


## mikka

> ..ali tokom njegove prve godine osjećala sam se ko zločinka svaki put kad bi mi netko uputio pitanje puno zgražanja i osude: "Ti ne dojiš?" U najmanju ruku kao da sam pobila cijelo selo!
> Drugo dijete (stiže u prosincu) ŽELIM dojiti jednako žarko kao i prvo, ali ako i ovoga puta ne uspijemo, što nikako ne želim, bar se neću crveniti i gledati u pod ako opet čujem: "Ti ne dojiš!?"


interesantno je kako se ljudi zgrazaju kad cuju da ne dojis, a kako se zgrazaju kad cuju da iskljucivo/produzeno dojis. "ti ne dojis!?" naprema "ti jos dojis!?" ili "ne dajes vodu/caj/kasice/bocicu!?"

zgrazaju se isto. valjda je zgrazanje u modi kad se netko obraca majkama. :/

----------


## mama courage

> mala je dobijala preko kilo na mjesec i ja dalje nisam bila sigurna da joj dajem dovoljno..


mgrubi, moje je (tada) nedonošće u roku od 8 dana izgubilo oko 300 gr (s 2850 spalo na 2500 što - nadam se da ćeš se suglasiti sa mnom - nije za zanemariti :/ ) zahvaljujući mom dojenju. zatim su je odvele na neonatologiju i ja sam i dalje dojila i izdajala i ne samo da mlijeko nije išlo (imala sam električnu izdajalicu pa bih opet u vrh glave izdojila 40 ml) nego ona nije htjela dovoljno dojiti (primila je dojku) tj. piti tako da je imala sondu u nosu još sljedećih 9 dana, što ne bi dojila ili preko boćice uzela k sebi (a u vrijeme kad je trebala uzimati po 100 ml uzimala bi u vrh glave 30ml), išlo bi na sondu. 




> taj tekst je uništio moju predođbu da je formula samo mrvicu slabija od majčinog mlijeka


da sam u to vrijeme pročitala taj tekst, skočila bi iz očaja sa 12 kata bolnice.




> Ali napadati one koji brane svoj vlastiti stav o dojenju isto nije u redu.


ne izmišljaj, tko koga napada za vlastiti stav o dojenju.

----------


## leonisa

:Klap:  mikka odlican zakljucak za kraj!

----------


## MGrubi

> mgrubi, moje je (tada) nedonošće u roku od 8 dana izgubilo oko 300 gr (s 2850 spalo na 2500 što - nadam se da ćeš se suglasiti sa mnom - nije za zanemariti :/ ) zahvaljujući mom dojenju. zatim su je odvele na neonatologiju i ja sam i dalje dojila i izdajala i ne samo da mlijeko nije išlo (imala sam električnu izdajalicu pa bih opet u vrh glave izdojila 40 ml) nego ona nije htjela dovoljno dojiti (primila je dojku) tj. piti tako da je imala sondu u nosu još sljedećih 9 dana, što ne bi dojila ili preko boćice uzela k sebi (a u vrijeme kad je trebala uzimati po 100 ml uzimala bi u vrh glave 30ml), išlo bi na sondu. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				taj tekst je uništio moju predođbu da je formula samo mrvicu slabija od majčinog mlijeka
> 			
> ...


MC, to su bilo pitanje života i smrti, praktički nisi imala izbora, kako ja vidim, ali nije bitno šta ja vidim
u takvim situacijama ad jest životnovažan, zato su ga i napravili, da spase živote ...

ceporex, amoxil, klavocin .. svi oni imaju nuspojave, a neke su i opake
obavezno pročitam uputu pije davanja ikakvog lijeka
i nije mi bilo lako po prvi put davati takav lijek, jer ne znam da li ga podnosi, ne znam da li će biti u malom % nuspojava .. nije mi bilo lako .. ali sam morala, nije bilo izbora, bila je bolesna
isto me muči i sa cjepljenjem, sve ima obje strane medalje

----------


## franica

Mikka, baš si me nasmijala i razvedrila s onim "zgražanjem". I dan danas se susrećem sa raznoraznim zgražanjima i savjetima (sad su više odgojnog, a ne prehrambenog karaktera), al nekako me najviše bolilo komentiranje oko mog nedojenja. Zbilja sam se tad osjećala jadno.

----------


## MGrubi

> Mikka, baš si me nasmijala i razvedrila s onim "zgražanjem". I dan danas se susrećem sa raznoraznim zgražanjima i savjetima (sad su više odgojnog, a ne prehrambenog karaktera), al nekako me najviše bolilo komentiranje oko mog nedojenja. Zbilja sam se tad osjećala jadno.


ljudi su takvi, vole zabadati noseve, pogotovo u dojenje
ja sam pobornik, savjetujem gdje stignem, pa ipak ne pitam takva pitanja, pravo odluke pripada majci 

tako ti je meni otprilike bilo kad mi je teta u jaslicama nabijala na nos dojenje (još dojim) kao nešto čega se trebam "rješiti" , rekla sam si 3 žuta i onda će dobiti bukvicu .. ali sam je ispisala kod 2. žutog

ne da mi se objašnjavati zašto još dojim, sad me rjeđe pitaju, jer smo na 20mj, ali kad je imala 13-14.. uuu koliko upita, nisam ni dobila 50% toliko pitanja o tome kad je prohodala ili propuzala ..

----------


## mikka

:Love:  
pusti ti njih zgrazace, mama  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

MC, slazem se s tobom u dijelu posta o pisanju na ovu temu na forumu ali da ces ti biti ta koja ce sugerirati ogranicavanje slobodnog javljanja forumasa na neki topik  :shock: 

ja mogu samo reci roda nije forum ili tema ili post, slika ovog topika nije slika rodinog rada na podrucju dojenja i nadam se da ce to svatko dobronamjeran i otvoren jednom skuziti

na rodinom telefonu za dojenje nikad se nece javiti zena koja ce 


> e a kad pitaš ženu kak je uspila dojit recimo 2god....ak je tko i pita...samo će frknut kad spomeneš boce, dude, vodu, čajeve...


  frknut


ali da nam je lako boriti se u isto vrijeme sa neznanjem strucnjaka, nebrigom institucija, perfidnim marketingom i jos i osjecajima majki, priznat ces da nije 
nekad u nekom trenutku skuzis da moras ici na sve fronte, nema vise zamagljivanja da ce prvima sinuti, da ce drugi cuti ako pricas polako, da ce treci valjda na nedjeljnoj misi skuziti sto rade, a da cetvrte ne smije boljeti.

odredjeni broj majki morat ce zaboljeti.
trebat cemo zivjet s tim.

ali i da ima onih koji stavljaju pelin na ranu, ima.
 :/   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

Cure,

ovo nikako nije mjesto na kojemu ćemo osuđivati ikoga: ovo je mjesto gdje ćemo pružiti informaciju, savjet, pomoć i podršku u dojenju, ali i biti tolerantne i shvatiti mame koje iz nekog razloga nisu mogle ili htjele dojiti.

Mi ovdje ne dopuštamo savjete o adaptiranom mlijeku; previše je mjesta na kojima ih možemo dobtiti tako da nije potrebno da naš Forum ulazi i u tu domenu.

Nikada savjetnice neće nedojećim mamama "nabacivati" osjećaj krivnje... možemo, ako mama želi, pokušati pronaći razlog neuspjehu.
Ako je mama, međutim, mirna sa svojom odlukom, nema potrebe da pružamo išta osim dobrodošlice.

I, tu smo za neki drugi put... ako mama tako odluči   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> ali da ces ti biti ta koja ce sugerirati ogranicavanje slobodnog javljanja forumasa na neki topik


  :Grin:  znam, i sama sebe ponekad iznenadim.   :Grin:

----------


## umiljata

Drage cure, vidim da je ova moja tema podigla veliku prašinu, i u jednu ruku mi je drago, no valjda je vrijeme da završimo s tim.
Žao mi je ako sam ikoga povrijedila, nije mi to bila namjera, i nemojte misliti da sam napadala mame koje doje, dapače, kao što sam već rekla, jako mi je drago zbog njih i samo se nadam da ću s drugim djetetom i ja biti jedna od vas. 
Htjela sam samo da probate shvatiti kako nije u redu napadati sve one mame koje ne doje i stvarati im osjećaj da su manje vrijedne od vas. Apricot je to lijepo napisala i slažem se s njom.
Svako ima pravo na svoj odabir, a na nama ostalima je da to podržimo.
Naravno, i vi ste u pravu kada kažete da imate neugodna pitanja tipa: "Pa kaj još dojiš???" i ljute ste zbog toga, kao što smo i mi ljute zbog pitanja: "Kaj ne dojiš??"
I zato bi mi majke morale biti pioniri tolerancije i razumijevanja, pogotovo jedne prema drugoj!!! Pa će možda i ostatak svijeta krenuti našim putem!
U tome je poanta!
Pozdrav.

----------


## MGrubi

da svjet bi bio idealan da nema zabadala
ali umjesto da "vičeš" a nas
viči na one koji te osuđuju, osobe, pojedince

ovako si napala čitav forum, dakle i mene, a ja ne osuđujem 
i ne samo mene, takvim općim napadom si napala i savjetnice koje žrtvuju svoje slobodno vrijeme da drugim mamam pomognu kod problema kod dojenja 

nije fer tako generalizirati
na ovom forumu možeš se slobodno obrušiti na onog tko te povrijedi, uvrijedi i sl. 
ali na pojedinca, ne na čitav forum

----------


## ivarica

mgrubi, pa nisi ni ti bas ljubicica   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> mgrubi, pa nisi ni ti bas ljubicica


nisam, više ruža   :Grin:  

ima dana kad se zaletim i budem gruba, šta češ, južina   :Embarassed:

----------


## zmaj

meni je sve ovo nekak glupavo...brate...stalno moraš bit diplomata i klimat da svako ima pravo na izbor...a svi grakću kad vide nešto tipa dite van AS...ok, razumim zašto...al, nije li i to izbor? il možda stvar edukacije? il što već...
il hodalica...il cjepivo...90% ih se cjepi i neki znaju za nuspojave neki ne...ne bi li tribali svi znat? nije nikakva tajna...a o rizicima adapt???...se ne smi govorit na glas da se ne bi ko uvridija...
i ja sam bila na putu prema "samo" adapt....
i smatram da promidžba dojenja treba bar toliko iskakat iz svake ćoše ko i adapt, ak ne više...

----------


## elizabet20

nisam u toku ali zasto je sad hodalica problem?zasto ju ne koristiti???

----------


## zmaj

uf...ne bum ti točno znala objasnit...al, nekak ovak: ima veze s učenjem tj s podražajima mozga-neuro...djete u hodalici ne koristi cijelo stopalo neg vrške prstiju što daje krive info mozgu...drugo, čini mi se neš vezano za kukove/bokove/zdjelicu...zatim, orijentacija u prostoru- nema osjećaja za dubinu..
posebno je problematično za neuro rizičnu djecu
ne preporučuje je masa fizioterapeuta

----------


## MGrubi

kad je u hodalici ne vježba toliko dobro mišiče kao kad puže

na samim hodalicama stoji upozorenje da se ne smiju koristiti duže od 30min 
dijete se ne smoje ispuštato iz vida dok je u hodalici

ja je nisam koristila, kad je Nera prohodala (12mj) bila je stabilna i sigurna u svoje noge

čemu plaćati komad plastike koji može naštetiti razvoju kordinacije hoda kod djeteta, zbog kojeg moraš blesiti na sat kad će proći 30min, a da ne spominjem da je dijete i brzo u tome pa trebaš non-stop trčati za njim
jer ga ne smiješ ispustiti iz vida

u Kanadi su zabranje

----------


## corny

MGrubi, moram ti   :Klap:  !! često čitam teme u kojima vidim da sudjeluješ, svaka čast! Taman kad nešto pomislim, eto ti nje...  :Love:    Neke postove i mužu pročitam, poput onog na 2.stranici (o Unicef-u).  :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

:Embarassed:  
kad mi je komp non-stop upaljen i u dnevnom boravku ..

----------


## corny

> kad mi je komp non-stop upaljen i u dnevnom boravku ..


I meni je! Samo ja ne stignem nikako do njega! Imam malog priljepka stalno na ramenu, osim kad se priljepak ( u rijeeeetkim trenutcima) spusti na krevet...  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam ti najviše "visjela" kad je Nera bila oko 4-5mj stara, iz nekog razloga je htjela (preko dana) spavati samo meni u krilu, onda bih se ja zaalila u fotelju i forumirala   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> ...brate...stalno moraš bit diplomata i klimat da svako ima pravo na izbor


pa ne budi licemjer - reci ono što misliš.




> a svi grakću kad vide nešto tipa dite van AS...


pa zar je to stvarno usporedivo ? 




> o rizicima adapt???...se ne smi govorit na glas da se ne bi ko uvridija...


kako se ne smije govoriti ?!? pa članci "i jedna bočica previše..." i članak od pat thomas "posiši to..."  su nadasve poučni i krajnje neuvredljivi članci!

----------


## MGrubi

MC,ne mogu ti naći taj txt na tabuli raza?

----------


## mama courage

OT




> MC,ne mogu ti naći taj txt na tabuli raza?


napisala sam u lekciji br. 8. još nekoliko pravila o brojevima (u nastavku). ako na to misliš   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

a, mgrubi, tek sad vidjeh, pa ti nisi u korisničkoj grupi "RUJAN 2007" pa i ne možeš pratiti tečaj njemačkog. jedino što ovako registrirana možeš vidjeti su obavijesti (i kantinu i zbornicu). ako imaš pitanja i što god te zanima, molim te tamo me pitaj, da ne kvarimo ovaj nadasve zanimljiv topic   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

mc pa nisi li ti upravo pisala da bi se bacila s 12 il kojeg već kata da si pročitala "posiši to" dok bijaste u bolnici....

komentari na ..jedna bočica govore upravo...da je istina uvredljiva...

----------


## apricot

kupus, a?

----------


## MGrubi

ne, zelje   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> mc pa nisi li ti upravo pisala da bi se bacila s 12 il kojeg već kata da si pročitala "posiši to" dok bijaste u bolnici....


i možda bih odlučila ne dati ad. i što onda ? 

zanemarimo činjenicu da je tadašnja rasprava na forumu pokazala da su oba članka pretenciozna i obiluju poluinformacijama (pa čak i pogrešnim postotcima).

----------


## anchie76

> i možda bih odlučila ne dati ad. i što onda ? 
> .


pa mozda bi te to potaklo da kupis duplu elektricnu izdajalicu ili potrazis neku dojilju koja bi uskocila   :Grin:  

Ili ak bi svjesno preskocila ova dva koraka, onda bi ipak dala adaptirano usprkos svim rizicima.  

O kravljem obicnom nema govora... adaptirano je ipak bolje od toga   :Saint:

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i možda bih odlučila ne dati ad. i što onda ? 
> .
> 
> 
> pa mozda bi te to potaklo da kupis duplu elektricnu izdajalicu ili potrazis neku dojilju koja bi uskocila


tko veli da duplu električnu izdajalicu nisam imala ? i dokle bi ta dojilja trebala uskakati ? da se odmah preseli kod mene i sljedećih minimum godinu dana (koliko predlaže who i udruga roda) živi sa mnom pod istim krovom ? 




> Ili ak bi svjesno preskocila ova dva koraka, onda bi ipak dala adaptirano usprkos svim rizicima.  
> 
> O kravljem obicnom nema govora... adaptirano je ipak bolje od toga


znači usprkos tome da ad _ubija bebe_ i da se sastoji od radioaktivnih stvari ti bi mi to preporučila?  :?

----------


## MGrubi

kravlje je 1000x gore
ad nije radioaktivno , osim ako krava nije iz černobila 

ajde da pretpostavimo da je ad puno rizičnije nego šta piše u tekstu, ti bi se našla pred izboroma:
a) 100% sigurna smrt od gladi
b) rizik od astme, dijabetesa, pretilosti , zaraze bakterijom 

da ne znam koliko si glup ne bi izabrao pod a)

(osim ako imaš ozbiljan PPD, a tad bi bezobzira na ad bebin život ionako bio ugrožen )

----------


## anchie76

> tko veli da duplu električnu izdajalicu nisam imala ? i dokle bi ta dojilja trebala uskakati ? da se odmah preseli kod mene i sljedećih minimum godinu dana (koliko predlaže who i udruga roda) živi sa mnom pod istim krovom ?


Ma nitko ne kaze da nisi imala.. Ajde opusti se, lozim te   :Saint:    I btw ne bi dojilja morala zivjet s vama pod krovom.. uz adekvatnu pomoc, dojenje bi vjerojatno profunkcioniralo s vremenom.




> ]znači usprkos tome da ad _ubija bebe_ i da se sastoji od radioaktivnih stvari ti bi mi to preporučila?  :?


Pa naravno.  Odnosno, ne bih ti ja rekla da ga odes kupiti, nego bih te uputila da se javis pedijatru da ti preporuci sto da kupis.  Obicno kravlje definitivno nije jedna od opcija.

Kao sto sam, vjerovala ili ne   :Wink:  , milion puta do sada na SOS telefon mamama malte ne VIKALA da ne skidaju djecu s adaptiranog brzo, da bebi TREBAJU davati adapt jos neko vrijeme itd.    :Saint: 

Nemojmo brkati pojmove.  Mi nikada nismo rekli da adaptirano ne treba dati pod cijenu da dijete dobiva obicno kravlje mlijeko.  Mi uvijek kada govorimo o ne davanju adaptiranog to govorimo iz perspektive eventualne mogucnosti da dijete dobije majcino mlijeko (u bilo kakvom obliku).

----------


## mama courage

> Ma nitko ne kaze da nisi imala.. Ajde opusti se, lozim te     I btw ne bi dojilja morala zivjet s vama pod krovom.. uz adekvatnu pomoc, dojenje bi vjerojatno profunkcioniralo s vremenom.


možda bi, možda ne bi, možda čak prije da ne bi. a kako bi uspjelo dojenje na zahtjev ako dojilja nije  pored mene spremna na gotovs? nije valjda da preporučuješ bočicu ? ježuš marija!   :Rolling Eyes:  




> Pa naravno.  Odnosno, ne bih ti ja rekla da ga odes kupiti, nego bih te uputila da se javis pedijatru da ti preporuci sto da kupis.  Obicno kravlje definitivno nije jedna od opcija.


ma joj, de ohanite s tom pričom da će mi pedijatar preporučiti ad.   :Rolling Eyes:  jel to neka kolektivna mantra ?   :Grin:  u svemu se smije davati savjete, al gle čuda u ad ne smiješ reći koja saznanja imaš (onako neoficijelno naravno, ne preko foruma).




> Kao sto sam, vjerovala ili ne   , milion puta do sada na SOS telefon mamama malte ne VIKALA da ne skidaju djecu s adaptiranog brzo, da bebi TREBAJU davati adapt jos neko vrijeme itd.


ali kako si im takvo što mogla reći kad fino piše da se flora u dječjim crijevima pošemeri od uporabe i jedne jedine bočice ad?




> Nemojmo brkati pojmove.  Mi nikada nismo rekli da adaptirano ne treba dati pod cijenu da dijete dobiva obicno kravlje mlijeko.  Mi uvijek kada govorimo o ne davanju adaptiranog to govorimo iz perspektive eventualne mogucnosti da dijete dobije majcino mlijeko (u bilo kakvom obliku).


i otkud da ja, kao čitateljica vašeg portala znam da je "_ad ubija bebe_" jako rastegljiv, tj. relativan pojam u roda? da ubija samo ako se ne da sisa, al ne ubija ako s druge strane postoji još jedina mogućnost kravljeg mlijeka.




> ad nije radioaktivno , osim ako krava nije iz černobila


ispričavam se, nisam mislila na radioaktivno, nego na kancerogeno, čime obiluju ad. al' to je isti šmarn.




> ajde da pretpostavimo da je ad puno rizičnije nego šta piše u tekstu, ti bi se našla pred izboroma: 
> a) 100% sigurna smrt od gladi 
> b) rizik od astme, dijabetesa, pretilosti , zaraze bakterijom 
> 
> da ne znam koliko si glup ne bi izabrao pod a)


nije mi jasno - bez loženja - da vama nije jasno (e jesam pjesnički raspoložena u ove kasne sate  :Rolling Eyes:  ) da tekst u kojem se veli:




> Bakterija Salmonella i aflatokisni – snažni, toksični, kancerogeni, mutageni, imunosupresivni agenti koje proizvodi jedna vrsta Aspergilus gljivice, *redovno* se pronalaze u komercijalnim dojenačkim formulama, kao i Enterobakterija sakazakii - uništavajući patogeni uzročnik koji se prenosi hranom i koji može uzrokovati sepsu (prekomjerna bakterijska infekcija krvnog toka), meningitis (upala moždane ovojnice) i nekrotizirajući enterokolitis (ozbiljna infekcija i upala tankog i debelog crijeva) u novorođenčadi.. 
> 
> mijenjaju, učinci za zdravlje svakodnevne prehrane dojenačkom formulom mogu biti, kratkoročno i dugoročno gledano, *razarajući*.


za mene (da kojim slučajem ozbiljno vjerujem u tekstove poput "posiši to") mogu značiti samo jedno - ni pod koju cijenu ne ad! i ja bih se toga držala i ako treba davala ono što su davale majke prije 100 godina.

lahka vam noć   :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Ljude redovno vozaci gaze po cesti pa ces je vjerojatno ipak preci ako bas moras. Ucinci za zdravlje kod svakodnevnog prelazenja ceste mogu biti, kratkorocno i dugorocno gledano, razarajuci. Pa ces je ipak prelazit ako nemas drugog izbora.

Ako ti taj odlomak citas kao ad bas _ni pod koju cijenu_, onda neznam kak uopce zivis.

Na svu srecu, Rodine savjetnice su ipak malo razumnije po ovom pitanju. Ja ne velim da ti opcenito nisi razumna, dapace, ali po ovom pitanju, bas nisam sigurna.

----------


## zmaj

> Ljude redovno vozaci gaze po cesti pa ces je vjerojatno ipak preci ako bas moras. Ucinci za zdravlje kod svakodnevnog prelazenja ceste mogu biti, kratkorocno i dugorocno gledano, razarajuci. Pa ces je ipak prelazit ako nemas drugog izbora.
> 
> Ako ti taj odlomak citas kao ad bas _ni pod koju cijenu_, onda neznam kak uopce zivis.
> 
> Na svu srecu, Rodine savjetnice su ipak malo razumnije po ovom pitanju. Ja ne velim da ti opcenito nisi razumna, dapace, ali po ovom pitanju, bas nisam sigurna.


da ne škrabam
x

i da sam u nekoj ne znam kakvoj situaciji..i nema dr...davala bi ad...i ne bi frktala na istinu o istom...već bi frktala javno da se isto što bolje proizvodi...a ne da austrijanac dobije najbolje...a ja najgore...a sve u ime "money makes the world go around"....

----------


## MGrubi

eto, uskoro ću dobiti alergiju na plasman balkana, ili ti drugorazrednih potrošača
Ariel, Vanish, ... XXXmil nije iste kvalitete orginal kupljen u njemačkoj i onaj kod nas

----------


## mikka

da, mi smo za rjasavanje viskova.

da parafraziram, "monkey makes the world go round".

----------


## mama courage

ančice, loš ti je primjer. bolje bi bilo da sve usporediš s davanjem vode djeci. voda je za djecu najbolja, u nedostatku vode, mogu i nezaslađeni sokovi (čajevi bi bili još bolje, al nemamo vode za napraviti čaj, tj. nek čajevi ostanu na razini - "izdajanje/druga dojilja/banka mlijeka"), nije perfektno (ponekad znaju čak biti i zaslađeni), al može, neće ga ubiti, u svakom slučaju ne smije se davati gazirana (coca cola itd), a kamo li alkoholna pića. 

e, čitajući vaš portal čitateljica stiče utisak da po vama ad spada u razinu alkoholnih pića (nu, istine), a ne u razinu sokova (il barem gaziranih), koje vi sami nikad ne biste davali, ali ga i pored sve _istine_ preporučujete drugima u nedostatku vode.




> Ako ti taj odlomak citas kao ad bas ni pod koju cijenu, onda neznam kak uopce zivis.


a kako ti čitaš naslov :"_ubijanje beba_" ?!?!?!?!?!  :?





> davala bi ad...


koju bi formulu od dvije ponuđene izabrala ?

b) formulu A - formula A se razliku od majčinog mlijeka samo po tome što nikad neće moći dosegnuti to savršenstvo koje je majka priroda dala majčinom mlijeku. znači formula A ima sve moguće vitamine itd, ali naravno ne može se usporediti s majčinim mlijekom i naravno da može biti bolja i da se usavršuje godinama (pa čak eto i recimo da postoji minimalna, ali ne i nepostojeća mogućnost da u postrojenjima koji nisu pod stalnim nadzorom dođe do onečišćenja), ali nema ništa od štetnih tvari kojima obiluje formula B.

c) formulu B - sadrzaj formule B je opisan u članku pat thomas - znači ta formula redovno ima "Bakterija Salmonella i aflatokisni – snažni, toksični, kancerogeni, mutageni, imunosupresivni agenti koje proizvodi jedna vrsta Aspergilus gljivice.. i Enterobakterija sakazakii ", moguće je itekako da ta formula ima "stakla i metala, kao i industrijskim kemikalijama poput  ftalata i bisfenola A (oba su kancerogeni) i, od nedavno, sastojkom koji se koristi pri pakiranju, izopropil tioksantonom (ITX), još jednim od mogućih kancerogena.", te"prekomjerne razine otrova ili teških metala, uključujući i aluminij, mangan, kadmij i olovo. "



> uskoro ću dobiti alergiju na plasman balkana, ili ti drugorazrednih potrošača


jel to problem proizvođača ili (hrvatskog) zakonodavca? pa ljudi moji, u hrvatskoj je moguće likvidirati civile pored drave, pa ne odgovarati za to, dapače biti član vladajuće stranke, a vi se uhvatili proizvođača vanisha! ništa nam bolje i ne treba!

----------


## zmaj

ne znam koju, jer nemam potrebe o tom kontat...znam da bi ukoliko bi potrošila ostale mogućnosti
o dravi i inom...to nas ne treba spriječavati da dižemo glas...naprotiv...

----------


## zmaj

i da ponovim jedno davno pitanje: zašto hr nema banku mlijeka?? za bolesne, nedonošćad, ....
mame bi sigurno davale!!

----------


## mama courage

zmaj, ne izmotavaj   :Razz:  samo reci: A ili B.





> mame bi sigurno davale!!


malo mi to zvuči naivno, jer ako se ne varam, prema statistikama, mame u hr ne daju ni svojoj djeci, a kamo li će tuđoj. 

i da... znajući naše (hrvatske) higijenske uvjete po drugim zdravstvenim ustanovama - misliš da ne bi u toj banci mlijeka bilo onečišćenja ili salmonela i sl ?   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

kad je u pitanju bebin život išle bi obe
ali kad bi naletjela na prolazne poteškoće u dojenju npr. skok u razvoju, formulu B ne bih izabrala , sve dokle u meni ima iti malo snage
ali formula A zvuči tako ok, zašto bih (da citiram izjave koje sam čula): gnjavila malu i sebe , nek se bebica napapa, bitno je da je sita
pa ne mogu sve mame dojiti , i to je ok, jer da imam mlijeka ne bi non-stop tražila sisati , ne bi plakala nakon podoja i čitavu noć (2. noć u rodilištu - grčevi, nisam znala da postoje)

----------


## zmaj

niš se ja ne izmotavam...sve bi bilo ko zna kako bi bilo ako bi bilo...stvar je u tom da si uvjete postavila ti...a tko zna što bi bilo....

----------


## mikka

> mame bi sigurno davale!!
> 			
> 		
> 
> malo mi to zvuči naivno, jer ako se ne varam, prema statistikama, mame u hr ne daju ni svojoj djeci, a kamo li će tuđoj.


kaj nije da se to placa? ja mislim, da se mlijeko dojilja placa, bilo bi toga svega puuuno vise.

----------


## zmaj

pa one koje ne daju svojoj djeci ne mogu ni tuđoj, zar ne  :Wink:  
mc...di ti je logika!!!

davale bi...evo ja bi se prva potrudila izdajat kad su mi najpogodnije za to...e to bi bio posa...jer mi teeeeeško ide...al bi bar probl par puta...

----------


## zmaj

a o pitanju salmonele i ostalog...mc piješ li ti mlijeko? u kavi??? i dr namirnicama

----------


## mama courage

mgrubi, hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile:  cijenim to.




> ali formula A zvuči tako ok, zašto bih (da citiram izjave koje sam čula): gnjavila malu i sebe , nek se bebica napapa, bitno je da je sita pa ne mogu sve mame dojiti


a šta te boli kiki za te žene ? što ste opsjednuti toliko s takvim osobama ? zbog tvog stava prema njima, ispaštaju i one koje ne razmišljaju tako i koje su si dale truda, al nisu uspjele i koje moraju pročitati iste te zastrašujuće članke, kao da im nije dovoljno već njihove muke.

ona koja se želi informirati, informirat će se, ona koja želi poslušat savjet (mada se prvo nije ni htjela informirati, jer nije ni znala da postoji druga strana priče), poslušat će ga i bez tih tendencioznih tekstova, a ona koja neće slušati, ta neće, pa makar napisali da se u ad nalazi ne znam koje smeće!

što mislite, statistički gledano, jel na ovaj portal dolaze (dovoljno je da kliknu vaš link) žene kao što si ih ti opisala ili žene koje žele znati ?





> kaj nije da se to placa? ja mislim, da se mlijeko dojilja placa, bilo bi toga svega puuuno vise.


aha, money makes the world go round   :Grin: 




> pa one koje ne daju svojoj djeci ne mogu ni tuđoj, zar ne  
> mc...di ti je logika


pa da.. i koliki je postotak dojilja u hr? naspram onih koji ne doje?




> mc piješ li ti mlijeko? u kavi??? i dr namirnicama


ne pijem mlijeko, ne pijem kavu.

----------


## MGrubi

> a šta te boli kiki za te žene ?


stalo mi je, jer su često žrtve pod pritiskom svekrva, (a i svojih mama), M-ova, patronažnih, pedijatara, sestara u rodilištu ..
i onda kad "samo jedna nevina bočica formule" minira dojenje (odi na topice o relaktaciji i izbacivanju formule, pa da vidiš kolika je to muka i trud ... a moglo je proći jednostavnije) , meni je žao što se te mame osjećaju krive .. a samo su žrtva okolnosti
no vjerujem da bar 50% njih bi uspjelo u dojenju kad bi imale upozorenje o nuspojava prehrane adaptiranim na svakpoj kutiji, ali ne fontom 2, nego 12-14

mame pod stresom, pritiskom, dodaj još i PPD na to teško će se moći othrvati pritisku antidojeće okoline

često puta pročitam tu iskustva i muku mama koje žele dojiti a svakodnevno su bombardirane savjetima od okoline da je formiula ok, skoro ista stvar , bar znaš u ml koliko je beba pojela ...

kad ti bliski ljudi ili "ljudi u bijelom" tupe da nemaš mlijeka i da ti sise nisu dobre , lako se pokolebaš i izgubiš sigurnost .. onda ti treba jaki argument, nešto konkretno, opipljivo, kao upozorenje od samog proizvođača o nuspojavama, da ti da snagu da izdržiš privremene krize


meni, informiranoj (Rodin portal) je taj članak da snagu da izdržim krize
informiranoj, inače racionalnoj, tvrdoglavoj, upornoj ko mazga osobi 
ako sam se ja pokolebala ...

----------


## zmaj

davala sam krv nekoliko put...nisam naplatila...ni jedna osoba nije....ne bi ni za milk

a šlag, kolač, sladoled i još....

----------


## Pups

Tekstovi o kojima pričate posebno su obeshrabrujući za npr. mene koja dojim ali i dajem ad (priča je duga... nitko mi ne može reći da se nisam dovoljno trudila, a sad dosta bezuspješno izbacujemo ad). Meni nakon čitanja dođe da jednostavno odustanem - jer šteta postoji unatoč tome što i dalje dojim, a šansa da se vratimo isključivom dojenju je dosta mala.

----------


## ms. ivy

pups, od čega bi odustala? i tko ti može reći da se nisi dovoljno trudila?

*svaka* kap tvojeg mlijeka je dragocjena i svaka će ti savjetnica to reći, a ako imaš volje i želje pokušati povećati količinu javi se na sos.   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

mgrubi, mislim da se nećemo složiti (mada nismo ni toliko različite u razmišljanjima), jer žene o kojima ti pričaš ja osobno još uvijek svrstavam u one "_koje žele znati_" (a i ne znaju da žele znati). za sebe mogu reći da ne vjerujem u članke koje smo ovdje spominjali (pa upravo je rasprava na te članke pokazala njihove nedostatke, ponekad i očigledne netočnosti), al to je opet moje pravo. 

cijenim tvoj angažman, kao uopće angazman roda i znam da nije lako (posebice kad ljekar kao neka najveća instanca progovori) i znam da se mora biti "_militantan_" (mada osobno ne volim tu insinuaciju, jer to se zna krpiti i feministkinjama da su radikalne i militantne) i uporan. već smo o tome raspravljali na drugim topicima, osobno mislim da bi se s manje zastrašivanja više postiglo (upravo grupi ljudi kojoj se obraćaš), a što bi tek bilo kad bi se tematici ad pristupilo ozbiljno i edukativno,(ne stimulativno! ako se razumije što hoću reći), a ne zastrašujući i krajnje negativno. u tom kontekstu ne mislim na davanje savjeta čija marka ad je najbolja (taj dio bi se dao preskočiti), nego recimo kao primjer: čišćenje bočica itd. mislim da bi ovakav pristup SVIM mamama tj. roditeljima pomogao i dao im osjećaj da njihovi problemi nisu nepoželjni na ovom forumu. mislim u konačnici da bi time vjerodostojnost roda samo porasla. 

a i ja bih se onda mirne duše mogla učlaniti   :Grin:  

zmaj - nije isto davati krv i davati mlijeko. jel si mislila jednom davati mlijeko ili jedno duže vrijeme ? ako je duže, moraš održavati proizvodnju mlijeka.naravno da osobi koja doji to nije problem, al ovdje se opet vraćamo na pitanje koliko ih uopće doji.

na ostalo ti odgovorim kad mi odgovoris na moje pitanje. inače nisam mlijekoljubac.

----------


## Pups

> davala sam krv nekoliko put...nisam naplatila...ni jedna osoba nije....ne bi ni za milk
> 
> a šlag, kolač, sladoled i još....


mene bi bilo strah da mi se ne poremeti "ponuda-potražnja", da ne riskiram zastoje i upale... bez zezanja. Dok god ne postoje educirani savjetnici PO SVUDA i dostupni svima, nema od toga ništa... koji će pružat podršku u dojenju, a onda i izdajanju.

a ovo o davanju krvi... pa vani nije neuobičajena praksa prodavati svoju krv, ne znam je li to moguće kod nas. tako ljudi zarađuju i to najčešće oni kojima nije preostalo ništa drugo.

----------


## zmaj

Pups, čemu obeshrabrenje? stoj iza sebe i onog "dajem sve"...da te nije briga ne bi se ni trudila još dojit. jako je dobro i korisno što odjiš bez obzira na ad. jel moguće vratit ti se isklj dojenju, ne znam. čitala jesam d su se neke uspile vratit isklj doj i nakon 4mj. no kod nikog nije isto.
i zrako koji dišemo je zagađen al to ne znači da ne ćemo disat. ak se već nisi obratila savjetnicama i sos-u, možeš.

mislim da je najbitnija stvar iskušati svoje granice i dat sve od sebe...tad je to to! pa makar bilo ad...dale smo cijelu sebe  :Heart:

----------


## Pups

> *svaka* kap tvojeg mlijeka je dragocjena i svaka će ti savjetnica to reći, a ako imaš volje i želje pokušati povećati količinu javi se na sos.


hvala, već jesam. trenutno radim sve po uputama koliko god malac hoće surađivat...

----------


## ms. ivy

držim fige za vas dvoje   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

> kaj nije da se to placa? ja mislim, da se mlijeko dojilja placa, bilo bi toga svega puuuno vise.
> 			
> 		
> 
> aha, money makes the world go round


pa jes, u tome je poanta, nazalost ili mozda na srecu.

ne daju ni frajeri spermu, koliko ja znam, jer im je gust doci iz**kati u neku medicinsku ustanovu, nego jer se to placa. ili? 
kaj fali tome, dala bi i ja koju dozu, i za pare i ovako gratis ako nekom treba, samo kad bi uspjela izdojiti vise od 30 ml.

a to mlijeko iz banke bi se isto kupovalo, ne ide besplatno, ili? ako netko zna kakav je sistem tih banaka mlijeka i ja bi rado saznala, tnx in advance  :Grin: 

OT, cula sam da u vel. britaniji mozes dati da ti odrezu prst i ponovo ga (probaju) prisiti za 20 000 funti. ko voli nek izvoli.

(mislim da ovaj post zvuci dosta drugacije od onoga kako sam zamislila, stoga  nemojte smetnuti s uma da sam ja pacifist i da ne zelim nikoga uvrijeiti niti isprovocirati. a mozda i samo brijem :? , danas sam malo zbunjola)

----------


## leonisa

> a šta te boli kiki za te žene ? što ste opsjednuti toliko s takvim osobama ? zbog tvog stava prema njima, ispaštaju i one koje ne razmišljaju tako i koje su si dale truda, al nisu uspjele i koje moraju pročitati iste te zastrašujuće članke, kao da im nije dovoljno već njihove muke.


apropo doticnih textova na portalu.
citala sam ih i zastala mi je knedla u grlu kad sam naisla na dio o carskom rezu. pa jos pri tome i adaptiranom u rodilistu.
a znam da dok nisam digla glas da ga je dobivala. pa makar i jednom.
i taj tekst se odnosi i na nas.
samo jedna bocica nece skoditi.
a znam da ju je dobila.
i da nije rodjena vaginalno da bude otpornija.
i taj dan mi je bilo grozno.
onda sam obratila paznju na nju, zivahnu, veselu, sretnu.
i sve je nestalo.
tako vjerujem svaka majka reagira. samo joj treba malo vjere u sebe.
i vjerujem da je prvi sok jak i mocan.
ali i onaj unutarnji glas koji veli "pogledaj svoje dijete, zar nije savrseno?"

taj text je namjenjen buducim majkama. namjenjen je medicinskom osoblju. namjenjen je svima koji ne sudjeluju u podrsci, promicanju i zastiti dojenja.

----------


## leonisa

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *svaka* kap tvojeg mlijeka je dragocjena i svaka će ti savjetnica to reći, a ako imaš volje i želje pokušati povećati količinu javi se na sos.  
> 
> 
> hvala, već jesam. trenutno radim sve po uputama koliko god malac hoće surađivat...


pups, samo hrabro   :Love:

----------


## zmaj

> MC prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a šta te boli kiki za te žene ? što ste opsjednuti toliko s takvim osobama ? zbog tvog stava prema njima, ispaštaju i one koje ne razmišljaju tako i koje su si dale truda, al nisu uspjele i koje moraju pročitati iste te zastrašujuće članke, kao da im nije dovoljno već njihove muke.
> 
> 
> apropo doticnih textova na portalu.
> citala sam ih i zastala mi je knedla u grlu kad sam naisla na dio o carskom rezu. pa jos pri tome i adaptiranom u rodilistu.
> a znam da dok nisam digla glas da ga je dobivala. pa makar i jednom.
> ...


x
isto ovdje...carski...sdapt cilih 10dana uz sisu...Bože da sam bila jača  :Sad:   :/ ....dođe mi da ih tužim....umalo se ubila nisam, a oni....  :Mad:  ....dovoljno govori da nisam jela ni pila...imam 2cimerice koje ovo mogu potvrditi....al, eto oni su me još išli dotuć...i reć da sam si sama kriva....mastitis....izgledala sam ko junki...svaka kanila novi ubod...antibiotici....
preživili smo
oću li ikad prežalit??? ne u potpunosti...
al, bar me ojačalo...
sad skačem s 12og kata bez straha  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

e i krv se u hr daje dobrovoljno, ne naplaćuje se. postoje provjere na licu mjesta i provjere dane krvi.
daval sam prije trudnoće. sad ne. al, obzirom da mi mali ima godinu po porodu, mislim da bi dopustili davanje i meni ko dojilji...
dr pitanje je carski - opercija...i moja pluća...

----------


## mama courage

> taj text je namjenjen buducim majkama. namjenjen je medicinskom osoblju. namjenjen je svima koji ne sudjeluju u podrsci, promicanju i zastiti dojenja.


  :Rolling Eyes:  for the record: zaboravljate (il namjerno prešućujete ?!) kako je upravo jedna majka, *dojilja* i lječnica (koja se sama izjasnila da nije ljubitelj ad) kritizirala taj tekst i skrenula pažnju na nekoliko (kardinalnih) netočnosti u njemu!

----------


## corny

Prekidam raspravu, (nemojte sad drvljem i kamenjem na mene)- samo kratko, jedno pitanje- može li se AIDS prenijeti mm-om? :?

----------


## MGrubi

pa, majka koja ima AIDS već ga je kroz trudnoću prenjela na bebu (pupčana vrpca)
šteta je već tu   :Sad:

----------


## corny

Mislim u slučaju banke mlijeka.... :?

----------


## MGrubi

> Mislim u slučaju banke mlijeka.... :?


postoje testiranja koje bi žene-darovateljice-mlijeka morale proći
kao i kod darivanja krvi
osim toga, ne smije konzumirati alkohol, ni duhan, ni ljekove ....

----------


## corny

Ok, pitam zato što je samnom u sobi bila cura koja je imala viška mljijeka, curilo na sve strane..pa ga je nosila sestrama, da daju bebama,  :shock: jer se ionako zna da one hrane bebe. Ne sjećam se da je ikakvo testiranje spominjala...  :shock:
Meni je osobno malo  :/  da moje dijete sisa druga žena. Nisam sigurna ni da bih ja mogla dojiti tuđe dijete. Nekako mi je to previše osoban osjećaj...da bih ga mogla dati nekom drugom... :/

----------


## MGrubi

trudnice se testiraju na HIV
osoblje rodilišta mora znati da li im dolazi HIV pozitivna osoba jer na porodu će biti krvi

----------


## corny

opet ja- ko senilna, ne sjećam se da me itko testirao... :?  :shock:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Testirana si početkom trudnoće, uz još neke bolesti (toksoplazmoza, hepatitis itd.).

----------


## mama courage

> pa, majka koja ima AIDS već ga je kroz trudnoću prenjela na bebu (pupčana vrpca)
> šteta je već tu


ako pričamo o majkama zaraženim HIV virusom - tvoja rečenica nije točna.
današnja saznanja i metode klasične medicine smanjuju opasnost oboljenja s početnih (visokih) 30% na 2%. znači itekako je moguće da zaražena žena rodi nezaraženo dijete, tj. ne mora svaka zaražena žena  ipso facto zaraziti svoje nerođeno dijete

corny
mene su testirali na HIV kad sam dosla u bolnicu. inače se u tom slučaju uvijek ide na carski rez (baš zadnje tromjesečje i sam porod predstavljaju najveću opasnost za dijete).

----------


## marta

> trudnice se testiraju na HIV
> osoblje rodilišta mora znati da li im dolazi HIV pozitivna osoba jer na porodu će biti krvi


ovo bas i nije tocno. nitko te ne bi smio testirati bez tvoje izricite dozvole, bez potpisa na formularu. ne ulazim u to tko sta treba znati, al mene je jaaaako nazivciralo sta te nitko ne pita za dozvolu nego testiraju tvoju krv na sto god nekome u nekom labosu padne napamet.

----------


## Ancica

> Prekidam raspravu, (nemojte sad drvljem i kamenjem na mene)- samo kratko, jedno pitanje- može li se AIDS prenijeti mm-om? :?


Evo sto veli SZO na tu temu: http://www.who.int/reproductive-heal...eeding.en.html

----------


## mama courage

marta, mene se pitalo tj. objasnilo mi se da me se mora testirati na HIV, makar je vec unaprijed bilo odredjeno da cu ici na carski.

al to naravno nije bilo u hr. ne znam kako je na brdovitom balkanu

----------


## marta

> marta, mene se pitalo tj. objasnilo mi se da me se mora testirati na HIV, makar je vec unaprijed bilo odredjeno da cu ici na carski.
> 
> al to naravno nije bilo u hr. ne znam kako je na brdovitom balkanu


Meni je turbo diglo zivce kad mi je dok dao uputnicu na standardno trudnicko testiranje na hepatitis i sifilis, a na nalazu sam dobila i test na HIV gratis IAKO u Hrvatskoj moras dati pismenu dozvolu da te testiraju. Nista se ne postuje. Privatnost? Diskrecija? Jel se to jede?

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam prošla testiranje
ne znam za povjerenje odnosa lječnik-doktor
ali ekipa na porodu mor aznati ako ima povećani rizik

----------


## zrinka

prvi put cujem da majke u bolnici s viskom m lijeka nose mlijeko sestrama :shock:

banke mlijeka imaju svoja pravila, ne moze svaka majka biti donator, treba proci testove i sl
kod nas, koliko znam jedino je rijeka bila pocela s bankom mlijeka

----------


## marta

> ja sam prošla testiranje
> ne znam za povjerenje odnosa lječnik-doktor
> ali ekipa na porodu mor aznati ako ima povećani rizik


pitanje je da li si dala pismeni pristanak za testiranje na HIV, ako nisi netko je zloupotrebio svoj polozaj.

i koliko sam upucena testiranje na HIV u Hrvatskoj nije za nikoga obvezno, pa ni za trudnice. da li bi trebalo biti je drugi par cipela, ali u to ne ulazim. poanta je da NIJE, al te testiraju bez tvog znanja.

----------


## marta

> prvi put cujem da majke u bolnici s viskom m lijeka nose mlijeko sestrama :shock:


naravno da nose, onda to sestre fino izliju u prvi sudoper koji ima je pri ruci.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam prošla testiranje
> ne znam za povjerenje odnosa lječnik-doktor
> ali ekipa na porodu mor aznati ako ima povećani rizik
> 
> 
> pitanje je da li si dala pismeni pristanak za testiranje na HIV, ako nisi netko je zloupotrebio svoj polozaj.
> ...


tokom trudnoće , dr. mi je dao uputnice za to, ja sma ošla na transfuzijsku na testiranje, bila je moja odluka

----------


## marta

Jesi li potpisala formular koji im dozvoljavas da te testiraju? Tamo, na transfuziji? Ako nisi onda su zlupotrebili polozaj bez obzira na uputnicu.

----------


## MGrubi

> Jesi li potpisala formular koji im dozvoljavas da te testiraju? Tamo, na transfuziji? Ako nisi onda su zlupotrebili polozaj bez obzira na uputnicu.


ne sječam se, bilo nekakvih papira, ja sam bila skoncetrirana na vađenje - pozli mi kad mi vade iz vene , pa me bilo trta

----------


## leonisa

hm...meni je laborant koji je svakodnevno dolazio vaditi profile (guk) rekao kako smo sve "testirane" i kako bi po pravilu trebao uvijek nositi rukavice, no kako smo sve "Ok" ne nosi. tj. kad je dosla cura koja je imala hepatitis, nosio je za nju.

iako smo s ovm sisli s teme  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> i koliko sam upucena testiranje na HIV u Hrvatskoj nije za nikoga obvezno, pa ni za trudnice. da li bi trebalo biti je drugi par cipela, ali u to ne ulazim. poanta je da NIJE, al te testiraju bez tvog znanja.


naravno, al se postavlja i pitanje koliko bi ih se dalo testirati da ih se otvoreno pita ? koliko bi njih odbilo testiranje na HIV, jer TO ja sigurno nemam! itd itd

----------


## mikka

khm, khm...  :Cekam:  

kako funkcionira nabavka mm u bankama mlijeka? kakav je opceniti princip rada banaka (mlijeka  :Grin:  ), jel zna netko da ukratko opise?

----------


## zrinka

majke donatorice se testiraju, nakon toga, daje im se posebni protokol za uzimanje tj izdajanje mlijeka te pohranu do banke...
mlijeko se zagrijava na oderedjenu temperaturu, mislim do 58'C, do te temperature vecina korisnih tvari u mlijeku ostaje nepromjenjena, zatim se pohranjuje.....

humano mlijeko je posebno vazno i bitno kod prijevremeno rodjenih beba, pa se osnivaju banke u takvim klinikama posebno

----------


## zrinka

znaci, majcino mlijeko se pasterizira a ne sterilizira, jer se pasterizacijom pokusava sacuvati sto vise hranjivih tvari 
nakon toga se ta mlijeka i laboratorijski testiraju

sto se tice majke, s njom se obavlja intervju te testiranje, na odredjene stvari, ne smije uzimati lijekove, nni biljne, biti zdrava, ne smije pusiti

----------


## pipo

Zahvaljujući Rodama njihovim tekstovima i edukaciji, ja dojim bez probleme. U trudnoći sam čitala, gutala tekstove,što mi je jako pomoglo. Hvala Vam  :Love:

----------


## mikka

> majke donatorice se testiraju, nakon toga, daje im se posebni protokol za uzimanje tj izdajanje mlijeka te pohranu do banke...
> mlijeko se zagrijava na oderedjenu temperaturu, mislim do 58'C, do te temperature vecina korisnih tvari u mlijeku ostaje nepromjenjena, zatim se pohranjuje.....
> 
> humano mlijeko je posebno vazno i bitno kod prijevremeno rodjenih beba, pa se osnivaju banke u takvim klinikama posebno
> 
> znaci, majcino mlijeko se pasterizira a ne sterilizira, jer se pasterizacijom pokusava sacuvati sto vise hranjivih tvari 
> nakon toga se ta mlijeka i laboratorijski testiraju 
> 
> sto se tice majke, s njom se obavlja intervju te testiranje, na odredjene stvari, ne smije uzimati lijekove, nni biljne, biti zdrava, ne smije pusiti


tnx  :Kiss:  .

jos me zanima, majke mlijeko daju dobrovoljno ili im se placa?

zene koje ne mogu dojiti ga kupuju ili dobivaju? kakvi su kriteriji za to?

----------


## zrinka

koliko znam, banke mlijeka uglavnom dijele mlijeko bebaqma koje ga trebaju u bolnici, dobija se ili na lijecnicki recept, ili kakav je vec protokol bolnice
znaci, distribucija je samo u bolnici, ana lijecnicku preporuku

doniranje mlijeka je uglavnom besplatno, ali se negdje i placaju donatorice, zavisno od drzave do drzave i prakse
a zdravstvena osiguranja u vecini slucajeva pokrivaju dostavu, spremanje i pasteriziranje mlijeka....

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i koliko sam upucena testiranje na HIV u Hrvatskoj nije za nikoga obvezno, pa ni za trudnice. da li bi trebalo biti je drugi par cipela, ali u to ne ulazim. poanta je da NIJE, al te testiraju bez tvog znanja.
> 
> 
> naravno, al se postavlja i pitanje koliko bi ih se dalo testirati da ih se otvoreno pita ? koliko bi njih odbilo testiranje na HIV, jer TO ja sigurno nemam! itd itd


po zakonu ih se mora otvoreno pitati. ja ne bih imala nista protiv da se zakon promijeni, jer mi ide na zivce sta se isti krsi...

al dosta od mene o temi koja uopce ne upada pod ovaj topic.

----------


## iridana2666

> Ma nego što. Njihova će sa 6 godina ići na posao sama. A s 40 će na razne psihoterapije da ustanove što to stalno traže, a ne mogu pronaći.


Ovo je bilo jako jako ružno!!! Bez obzira kakva su tvoja razmišljanja o dojenju, ovako nešt nemaš pravo izjaviti!!

----------


## zmaj

odakle ti pravo reć da ona nema pravo kazat?? :? 
danas ljudi imaju pravo na svakakve gluposti...
i svakako imaju pravo napisati i ono što se tebi ne sviđa....

----------


## iridana2666

Odakle joj pravo vrijeđati i reći da će nedojene bebe, kao ljudi u 40-ima obilaziti psihijatre??? Znači, ona to ima pravo izjaviti, a mene se izvrijeđalo i ispljuvalo kada sam izjavila da nisam htjela dojiti svoju djecu jer sam htjela malo slobode i jer dojenje uopće ne smatram bitnim (već samom bezveznom tlakom). Vidjela sam previše djece koja su bila dojena do 3-će godine, a imala su kasnije i astmu, dermatitise, problema sa dišnim putevima, probavom.... i uz to, nimalo nisu bila inteligentnija od nedojenih (dapače).

----------


## zmaj

a ti si valjda pametnija od majke prirode koja je odredila da se beba hrani dojenjem...dapače, mnogo si inteligentnija...čudim se što nisi bebače dala nekom drugom da ih nosa 9miseci...ipak je to tlaka i to bezvezna....mučnine, naoticanje, kile, lupanje, ne spavanje....

----------


## iridana2666

> a ti si valjda pametnija od majke prirode koja je odredila da se beba hrani dojenjem...dapače, mnogo si inteligentnija...čudim se što nisi bebače dala nekom drugom da ih nosa 9miseci...ipak je to tlaka i to bezvezna....mučnine, naoticanje, kile, lupanje, ne spavanje....


upravo tako pa kome drago kome ne - toliko o slobodi razmišljanja i izražavanja

----------


## zmaj

nema ovdje govora o slobodi izražavanja...sloboda je da izvršavaš ono što jesi...ak si trudna nosi, ak si rodila doji....ak si dala sve od sebe, a ne ide, čestitaj si - dala si sve od sebe!!
a reč ovo da je dojenje bezveze i uz to dat takve nebulozne podatke o dojenju astmi i sličnom...može valjda samo ona osoba koja je "dojena"  :Laughing:   pa joj fali malo, za razliku od onih koji su na boci  :Grin:   i pokupili svu pamet svita  :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

vjeruj mi, ja nisam dojena i imam astmu....pa pametnije zborim!! od onih koji su dojeni!!  :Laughing:   (možda ti)

----------


## ivarica

zmaj, ponekad mi se cini da bi i za dobrobit dojenja i odnosa na ovom forumu bilo dobro da ti na neko vrijeme crkne dsl   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

potpuno se slažem...radi što trebaš!!
ja neću bit tolerantna na gluposti!!!
i sasvim nebulozne podatke!! 8)

----------


## Sun

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma nego što. Njihova će sa 6 godina ići na posao sama. A s 40 će na razne psihoterapije da ustanove što to stalno traže, a ne mogu pronaći.
> 
> 
> Ovo je bilo jako jako ružno!!! Bez obzira kakva su tvoja razmišljanja o dojenju, ovako nešt nemaš pravo izjaviti!!


iridana pa mogla si onda citirati i post na koji se vedrana nadovezala. jer to je bila reakcija na tlačenje majke koja je odlučila dojiti svoje dijete.
naravno da svatko iima pravo za sebe odlučiti kako smatra da je najbolje

----------


## magriz

> majke donatorice se testiraju, nakon toga, daje im se posebni protokol za uzimanje tj izdajanje mlijeka te pohranu do banke...
> mlijeko se zagrijava na oderedjenu temperaturu, mislim do 58'C, do te temperature vecina korisnih tvari u mlijeku ostaje nepromjenjena, zatim se pohranjuje.....
> 
> humano mlijeko je posebno vazno i bitno kod prijevremeno rodjenih beba, pa se osnivaju banke u takvim klinikama posebno


ne znam kako je danas u KBC Rijeka, ali su nekad žene mlijeko prodavale, sakupljalo se i prokuhavalo, te takvo davalo bebama

----------


## magriz

> trudnice se testiraju na HIV
> osoblje rodilišta mora znati da li im dolazi HIV pozitivna osoba jer na porodu će biti krvi


ne nužno...
kad sam rodila, nisam dobila uputnicu niti za hepatitis, iti HIV, a znam da mi nisu vadili krv u rodilištu za isto...

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> trudnice se testiraju na HIV
> osoblje rodilišta mora znati da li im dolazi HIV pozitivna osoba jer na porodu će biti krvi
> 
> 
> ne nužno...
> kad sam rodila, nisam dobila uputnicu niti za hepatitis, iti HIV, a znam da mi nisu vadili krv u rodilištu za isto...


ja sam tu pretragu radila negdje u 7-8 mj trudnoće, dakle prije poroda
za HIV je potrebno 3 dana, tako da nema smisla testirati nakon poroda

----------


## magriz

> ja sam tu pretragu radila negdje u 7-8 mj trudnoće, dakle prije poroda
> za HIV je potrebno 3 dana, tako da nema smisla testirati nakon poroda


pretraga na HIV - analitika traje max 1 dan. ostalo je extra vrijeme za lab.
nisam mislila nakon poroda, nego dok sam bila u predrađaoni

----------


## Sun

meni jesu i na hiv i na hepatitis

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam tu pretragu radila negdje u 7-8 mj trudnoće, dakle prije poroda
> za HIV je potrebno 3 dana, tako da nema smisla testirati nakon poroda
> 
> 
> pretraga na HIV - analitika traje max 1 dan. ostalo je extra vrijeme za lab.
> nisam mislila nakon poroda, nego dok sam bila u predrađaoni


onda je kasno, osoblje bi trebalo znati da li rodilaj ima HIV ili ne, pa ima puno krvi, izloženi su riziku
mislim da bi to bilo ok
da sam ja babica, htjela bih to znati, ne bih nikog diskriminirala, samo bi extra pazila

----------


## zutaminuta

> e a meni sestra u dz govori kak ja sve idealno gledam, jer eto postoje žene koje oće bit SLOBODNE..da i netko dr hrani dijete...i sl.
> mislim rekla sam ok. al ak ti svom dijetetu NE ŽELIŠ dat NAJBOLJE *MAJČINO MLIJEKO*...onda nema ni rasprave...
> a ostalim ženama koje imaju volju..treba pomoć...inače se lako odustane...ja sam skoro... :/ 
> 
> mislim, uskoro će izmislit i zamjensku maternicu sam da bi mi bile "slobodne", ne trpile mučnine, strije, kilograme, šečere, trbuh....


Surogati.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Patronažna savjetovala da bebi dajemo jednom tjedno sokića. Da se upozna s okusima. Jer je znanstveno dokazano, kaže ona, da to dobro utječe na buduće raspoznavanje okusa.

----------


## Kaae

Skroz. Zamisli da popijes prvi sok s dvije godine? Ono, do tad nista ne znas.  :lool:

----------


## lidać2

Ja nije da "nedam"vec jednostavno nemogu podnjet da neka mamakaze "ja nisam imala mlijeka"jer znam da sigurno 95% zena bilo ljeno uopce pokusati potruditi se.

I prema takvim iskreno osjecam takvu ljutnu da bi im momentalno za vrat skocila.

Primjer.nedavno moja jedna onak dobra poznanica rodila.Spretno je izbjegavala temu dojenja.Da bi saznala par dana prije poroda da je odlucila odmah nakon poroda popiti neku tabletu za zaustavljanje mlijeka...Istog trenutka sam promjenila misljenje o njoj i jednostavno vise nije "to to"...i tocka...

Ma kakva god azdaja bila to mi smeta i gotovo.

----------


## zutaminuta

Znaš, njih je prvo netko morao uvjeriti da nemaju. To znaju biti dobronamjerne bake, svekrve, prijateljice, itd. Ovo za tabletu ne znam kako bih komentirala. Ne osjećam ljutnju koliko sućut prema djetetu.

----------


## lidać2

neznam...ovo je slucaj da ta "mama"uopce nije htjela nista u vezi dojenja prokomentirati ,apsuluno nista..
i da kao sto kazes nema mi nista zalosnije kada vidim slike po drustvenim mrezama te bebice sa dudicama ,flasicom ...ufff...

najgore mi bilo vidjeti sliku bebice isti dan kada se rodila sa dudom u sutima...ufffffffffff...

----------


## elor

meni su svi "dobronamjerno" savjetovali za sve sto se događalo da je sigurno od mlijeka. ali evo jedan pozitivan primjer, dijete je alergicno na kravlje mijeko koje se izlucuje dojenjem i majka ne pije i ne jede nista sto ima mlijeka u sebi (ne zaboravite sve slatkiše).

----------


## zutaminuta

Lidać, možda jednostavno ima strašnu emocionalnu odbojnost prema tome, iz nekog razloga. 
Elor, poznato mi je to. Ono kada je dojenje glavni krivac za sve. Beba ne spava? - Mora da je dojenje. Beba ne kaka? - Mora da je dojenje.

----------


## jelena.O

> meni su svi "dobronamjerno" savjetovali za sve sto se događalo da je sigurno od mlijeka. ali evo jedan pozitivan primjer, dijete je alergicno na kravlje mijeko koje se izlucuje dojenjem i majka ne pije i ne jede nista sto ima mlijeka u sebi (ne zaboravite sve slatkiše).


Imam takva dva slučaja doma s hrpu alergena, za njih mi je lakše bit bez tog kaj i smeta nek za sebe

----------


## mašnica

Mozda ce biti glupo pitanje ali idem probati...cula sam da mame koje su fizoterapeuti i doje ne smiju masirati dok god dodje jer mogu izgubiti mlijeko....dakle ako masiraju pacijente!?

----------


## klaudija

Mislim da je cista glupost. Da bar se uz dojenje ne smije cistit, kuhat, prat pod itd  :lool:

----------


## mašnica

Trebalo je pisati...Dok god doje...

----------


## Kaae

Mislis, ispadne im mlijeko dok rade rukama (masiraju), ili se nekako drugacije zagubi?  :Unsure:

----------


## sirius

Negativna energija preuzeta od pacijenta djeluje da mlijeko nestane?  :Grin:

----------


## mašnica

Tako uce na veleucilistu...ma strasno...

----------


## zutaminuta

Kojem to?  :Grin:

----------


## Cathy

> najgore mi bilo vidjeti sliku bebice isti dan kada se rodila sa dudom u sutima...ufffffffffff...


I kaj, mi smo došli doma drugi dan i dobila je dudu isti tren. Zašto je to bauk? Dobila bi još u rodilištu ali sestre su branile.
I evo 5,5 mjeseci i ne jede ništa osim cice uz dudu. :Grin: 
A na rukama je 0-24. :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

> Da bar se uz dojenje ne smije cistit, kuhat, prat pod itd


Moze li to napismeno? :D

----------


## zutaminuta

> I kaj, mi smo došli doma drugi dan i dobila je dudu isti tren. *Zašto je to bauk?* Dobila bi još u rodilištu ali sestre su branile.
> I evo 5,5 mjeseci i ne jede ništa osim cice uz dudu.
> A na rukama je 0-24.


Jer ometa uspostavu dojenja kod onih koji imaju poteškoće.

----------


## Kaae

Ometa uspostavu dojenja kod svih, samo sto je kod nekih manje bitno ili se ponekad uopce ne primijeti.

----------

